# Musical Baker's Dozen



## Ingélou

I got the game from another forum but thought it might work well with music. 
You copy & add the current list of thirteen on one theme - then add your own contribution as a link or video. 
Once the thirteen has finished, choose another theme.
The music can be of any type, though songs tend to fit best.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas
9. Jimmie Davis - You Are My Sunshine 
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas
9. Jimmie Davis - You Are My Sunshine
10. Ella Fitzgerald - Stormy Weather 
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas
9. Jimmie Davis - You Are My Sunshine
10. Ella Fitzgerald - Stormy Weather 
11. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas
9. Jimmie Davis - You Are My Sunshine
10. Ella Fitzgerald - Stormy Weather
11. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
12. Earth and Fire - Storm and Thunder
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Weather.

1. The Doors - Riders on the Storm
2. Planxty - Cold Blow And The Rainy Night
3. Bing Crosby, Doris Day - Baby it's cold outside
4. Pernell Roberts - They Call The Wind Maria
5. Black Sabbath - Snowblind
6. B.J. Thomas Raindrops keep falling on my head.
7. Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again
8. Frank Zappa - Little Umbrellas
9. Jimmie Davis - You Are My Sunshine
10. Ella Fitzgerald - Stormy Weather
11. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
12. Earth and Fire - Storm and Thunder
13. Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

I hope I'm following the instructions properly - do I set the next theme? If so here we go:

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phil loves classical

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ingélou

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Taggart

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray 
5. 
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ingélou

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(5)


----------



## HenryPenfold

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

OK, that took me a while to get......

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. (Robert Burns song) - Flow Gently, Sweet Afton
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Flow Gently, Sweet Afton - (Afton Water is the river) - sung by John McDermott


----------



## Malx

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. (Robert Burns song) - Flow Gently, Sweet Afton
10. The Ballad of Bonnie & *Clyde* - Georgie Fame

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just to confirm, then - you don't have to quote the actual theme word - a proper noun is allowed as long as it is included in the song title or the name of the artist?


----------



## Ingélou

I think it's a theme rather than an actual word - for example, I thought of putting 'Time' as a theme, and that would have included Dance of the Hours etc. 

Also, I think the music itself is the main thing - never mind about the artist being the original or anything. 

Thanks to any prospective players of the game - just a bit of fun. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. (Robert Burns song) - Flow Gently, Sweet Afton
10. The Ballad of Bonnie & Clyde - Georgie Fame
11. Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. (Robert Burns song) - Flow Gently, Sweet Afton
10. The Ballad of Bonnie & Clyde - Georgie Fame
11. Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
12.The Song Of The Clyde - Kenneth McKellar
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

-------------------------------------------------
Rivers

1. Take me to the River - Talking Heads.
2. Down by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
3. By the rivers of Babylon - Boney M.
4. Alison Krauss - Down To The River To Pray
5. The River Is Wide- The Grass Roots- 1969
6. Good Times - Nile Rogers And Chic
7. River - Joni Mitchell
8. River Deep Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner
9. (Robert Burns song) - Flow Gently, Sweet Afton
10. The Ballad of Bonnie & Clyde - Georgie Fame
11. Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
12.The Song Of The Clyde - Kenneth McKellar
13. Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger - Sweet Thames, Flow Softly
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (Planets - Space - you get the idea! )

1. Bill Monroe: Blue Moon of Kentucky
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Sun, Moon, Stars

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Sun, Moon, Stars

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Sun, Moon, Stars

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

The first time I heard the Pink Floyd piece - it's lovely! :tiphat:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God) 
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.Sir Tom Jones & Celeste - Blue Moon
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.Sir Tom Jones & Celeste - Blue Moon
11. Sting - Moon over Bourbon Street
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.Sir Tom Jones & Celeste - Blue Moon
11. Sting - Moon over Bourbon Street
12. Tangerine Dream - Alpha Centauri


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Sun, Moon, Stars (or planets, space etc.)

1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.Sir Tom Jones & Celeste - Blue Moon
11. Sting - Moon over Bourbon Street
12. Tangerine Dream - Alpha Centauri
13. Hair - Let the sunshine in


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The False Knight on the Road (Child Ballad 3) - riddle confrontation between a devil and a child on the road; the child outwits the devil's questions.

O what brings you here so late, said the knight on the road;
I go to meet my God, said the child as he stood.
And he stood and he stood and t'were well that he stood.
I go to meet my God, said the child as he stood.


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: Child/Children

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
9. Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
9. Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children
10. C. - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






(Well it's a child singing hope that counts)


----------



## Jacck

1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
9. Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children
10. C. - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
11. Deep Purple - Child in Time

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






TIP: I think Michael Jackson has several songs about children


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Child/ Children

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
9. Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children
10. C. - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
11. Deep Purple - Child in Time
12. Rodgers & Hammerstein: March of the Siamese Children
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Theme: Child/ Children

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Guns n' Roses - Sweet child o' mine
2. Kate Bush - The Man with the Child in his Eyes
3. Brian Eno - Baby's On Fire
4. Hank Snow - Nobody's Child
5. Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun
6. Maddy Prior & Tim Hart - The False Knight on the Road (about a child - see below)
7. T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
8. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young - Teach Your Children
9. Earth and Fire - Song of the Marching Children
10. C. - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas
11. Deep Purple - Child in Time
12. Rodgers & Hammerstein: March of the Siamese Children
13. Molly - Children of the Universe

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Theme: Blue(s)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Phil loves classical

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. Song around the world - Walking blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8. Song around the world - Walking blues
9. Atlas - Blå Vardag (Blue Thursday, lovely instrumental prog rock)
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8. Song around the world - Walking blues
9. Atlas - Blå Vardag (Blue Thursday, lovely instrumental prog rock)
10.Pinetop Perkins - Pinetop's blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8. Song around the world - Walking blues
9. Atlas - Blå Vardag (Blue Thursday, lovely instrumental prog rock)
10.Pinetop Perkins - Pinetop's blues
11. Florence & The Machine - How Big, How Blue, How Beautiful
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8. Song around the world - Walking blues
9. Atlas - Blå Vardag (Blue Thursday, lovely instrumental prog rock)
10.Pinetop Perkins - Pinetop's blues
11. Florence & The Machine - How Big, How Blue, How Beautiful
12. Steely Dan - Deacon Blues
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Blue / Blues

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo à la Turk
2. Guy Mitchell: Singing the Blues
3. The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
4. Daniel Castro - I'll Play The Blues For You
5. Joni Mitchell - Blue
6. Gary Moore - Still got the Blues for you
7. New Order - Blue Monday
8. Song around the world - Walking blues
9. Atlas - Blå Vardag (Blue Thursday, lovely instrumental prog rock)
10.Pinetop Perkins - Pinetop's blues
11. Florence & The Machine - How Big, How Blue, How Beautiful
12. Steely Dan - Deacon Blues
13. Elton John - Blue eyes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[video]https://filmfreeway.com/1332340[/video]


----------



## Taggart

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## elgar's ghost

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Asia - Only time will tell
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Tchaikovsky - Chinese Dance from The Nutcracker Suite
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tchaikovsky - Chinese dance from the Nutcracker Suite


----------



## Taggart

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Tchaikovsky - Chinese Dance from The Nutcracker Suite
10. Jasmine Flower (茉莉花)-Chinese Traditional Music
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Tchaikovsky - Chinese Dance from The Nutcracker Suite
10. Jasmine Flower (茉莉花)-Chinese Traditional Music
11. Tom Waits - Singapore
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

What happened to my entry at number 9, Asia - "Only time will tell" at the top of this page? It's been replaced by Tchaikovsky Chinese dance; my post was timed at 11.43, Ingelou's at 11.46.


----------



## Art Rock

It sometimes takes a while to post because one also needs to search for the video.

Anyway, this should be the right board:

Theme: Asia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Asia - Only time will tell
10. Tchaikovsky - Chinese Dance from The Nutcracker Suite
11. Jasmine Flower (茉莉花)-Chinese Traditional Music
12. Tom Waits - Singapore
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Japan - Visions of China
2. The Vapors - Turning Japanese
3. Naman Soni - The Bangalore Song
4. Morton Gould - China Blue (played by Mirian Conti)
5. Roxy Music - India
6. Jo Stafford - Slow Boat to China
7. Hanoi Rocks - Oriental Beat
8. The Cure - Siamese Twins
9. Asia - Only time will tell
10. Tchaikovsky - Chinese Dance from The Nutcracker Suite
11. Jasmine Flower (茉莉花)-Chinese Traditional Music
12. Tom Waits - Singapore
13. John Cooper Clark - Kung Foo International


----------



## Ingélou

Dorset Mike - sorry, I didn't see your post when I posted. I'll be more careful next time!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So far: Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Lords & Ladies (Dukes, Countesses etc)

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme: Lords & Ladies (Dukes etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome 
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

New Theme: Lords & Ladies (Dukes etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome 
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome 
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Lords & Ladies (Dukes etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

So far: Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Lords & Ladies (& other aristos)

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
9. Old Blind Dogs: The Bonnie Earl o Moray (Traditional Ballad, Child 181)
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme: Lords & Ladies (& other aristos)

!. Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
9. Old Blind Dogs: The Bonnie Earl o Moray (Traditional Ballad, Child 181)
10.Duke Ellington - Sophisticated lady
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Merl

Theme: Lords & Ladies (& other aristos)

1.Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
9. Old Blind Dogs: The Bonnie Earl o Moray (Traditional Ballad, Child 181)
10.Duke Ellington - Sophisticated lady
11. Adam and the Ants - Prince Charming


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Lords & Ladies (& other aristos)

1.Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
9. Old Blind Dogs: The Bonnie Earl o Moray (Traditional Ballad, Child 181)
10.Duke Ellington - Sophisticated lady
11. Adam and the Ants - Prince Charming
12. Placebo - My Sweet Prince
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Merl

Theme: Lords & Ladies (& other aristos)

1.Niel Gow (composer): Lady Ann Hope's Favourite/ Lady Ann Hope's Strathspey
2. Francesco Barsanti (arranger) - Lord Aboyne's Welcome
3. Lindisfarne - Lady Eleanor
4. Genesis - Eleventh Earl Of Mar
5. Anon- Lady Carey's Dompe
6. Cat Stevens - My Lady D'Arbanville
7. Darts - Duke of Earl
8. Michael Flatley - Lord of the dance
9. Old Blind Dogs: The Bonnie Earl o Moray (Traditional Ballad, Child 181)
10.Duke Ellington - Sophisticated lady
11. Adam and the Ants - Prince Charming
12. Placebo - My Sweet Prince
13. Black Sabbath - Lord of this World


----------



## Merl

OK, new one.

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain


----------



## Chilham

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador


----------



## Ingélou

So far: Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## elgar's ghost

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6.


----------



## Taggart

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7.


----------



## Chilham

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Words


----------



## Ingélou

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Miguel Bose - Linda
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Coach G

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Miguel Bose - Linda
10. Never Been to Spain-Three Dog Night/Elvis Presley 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Jordi Savall - Folías de Espania
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Miguel Bose - Linda
10. Never Been to Spain-Three Dog Night/Elvis Presley
11. Jordi Savall - Folías de Espania
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Coach G

Corrected board:

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Miguel Bose - Linda
10. Never Been to Spain-Three Dog Night/Elvis Presley
11. Jordi Savall - Folías de Espania
12. Spanish Eyes-Al Martino/Englebert Humperdinck 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme : 13 songs with a Spanish flavour

1. The Armoury Show - Castles in Spain
2. Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona
3. Procol Harum - Conquistador
4. Joan Baez: El Preso Numero Nueve
5. Kurt Weill - Bilbao Song (sung by Lotte Lenya)
6. Frankie Laine Granada
7. Paul McCartney & Wings - Picasso's Last Word
8. J.B. Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme: Premier Air des Espagnols
9. Miguel Bose - Linda
10. Never Been to Spain-Three Dog Night/Elvis Presley
11. Jordi Savall - Folías de Espania
12. Spanish Eyes-Al Martino/Englebert Humperdinck
13. Gypsy flame - Tango flamenco
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
8. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
9. Perez Prado - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Theme 13 songs of flowers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
8. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
9. Perez Prado - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
10.Marc Angel - Send me daffodils
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Theme 13 songs of flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
8. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
9. Perez Prado - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
10.Marc Angel - Send me daffodils
11. Scott McKenzie - 'San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)'
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme 13 songs of flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
8. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
9. Perez Prado - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
10.Marc Angel - Send me daffodils
11. Scott McKenzie - 'San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)'
12.. Jo Stafford - Roses of Picardy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme 13 songs of flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Cambridge singers- Flora gave me fairest flowers
2. Poison - Every rose has its thorn
3. Joni Mitchell - For the Roses
4. Elkie Brooks - Lilac wine
5. Donald Fagen - Green Flower Street
6. John Otway & Wild Willy Barratt - Beware of the Flowers ('Cause I'm Sure They're Going To Get You, Yeh)
7. PiL - The Flowers of Romance
8. Max Bygraves - Tulips from Amsterdam
9. Perez Prado - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
10.Marc Angel - Send me daffodils
11. Scott McKenzie - 'San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)'
12.. Jo Stafford - Roses of Picardy
13 . The Rolling Stones - Dead Flowers


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie 
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
9. Barnes & Barnes - Fish Heads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 songs referencing FOOD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
9. Barnes & Barnes - Fish Heads
10. Genesis - Supper's Ready
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

So far: Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FOOD

1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
9. Barnes & Barnes - Fish Heads
10. Genesis - Supper's Ready
11. Alma Cogan - Sugartime
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

So far: Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FOOD

1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
9. Barnes & Barnes - Fish Heads
10. Genesis - Supper's Ready
11. Alma Cogan - Sugartime
12. Supertramp - Breakfast in America
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FOOD

1. Focus - Hamburger Concerto
2. Sam Lanin - Yes we have no bananas
3. Sade - Cherry Pie
4. The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
5. Oliver - Food glorious food
6. Carpenters - Jambalaya
7. Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger in Paradise
8. Nelly - Just a dream
9. Barnes & Barnes - Fish Heads
10. Genesis - Supper's Ready
11. Alma Cogan - Sugartime
12. Supertramp - Breakfast in America
13. Primus - Hamburger Train 
14.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Woods & Trees*

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far[/U]:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Woods & Trees*

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far[/U]:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far[/U]:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: *13* Songs/Pieces on *Woods & Trees*

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far[/U]:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: *13* Songs/Pieces on *Woods & Trees*

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9. Chet Baker - I talk to the trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9. Chet Baker - I talk to the trees
10. Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9. Chet Baker - I talk to the trees
10. Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood
11. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9. Chet Baker - I talk to the trees
10. Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood
11. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
12. Royal Navy - Hearts of oak
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Woods & Trees

1. Peter, Paul & Mary: Lemon Tree
2. Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
3.Laurel & Hardy - The trail of The Lonesome Pine
4. Ottorino Respighi: The Pines of Rome
5. Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia - Short Tales Of The Black Forest
6. Arnold Bax- November Woods
7. Horst Janowski - A Walk in the Black Forest
8. KT Tunstall - Black Horse and a Cherry Tree
9. Chet Baker - I talk to the trees
10. Jethro Tull - Songs from the Wood
11. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
12. Royal Navy - Hearts of oak
13. Jeremy Soule - The Elder Scrolls

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far[/U]:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Negative*

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negative

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money. 
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Merl

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negative

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money. 
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Merl said:


> Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
> Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negative
> 
> 1. John Martyn - May You Never
> 2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
> 3. Specials - Do Nothing
> 4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
> 5.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negative

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981  ) RIP, all three of ya ......

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Phil loves classical

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981  ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't 
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981 ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't
9. Oasis - Don't look back in anger
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981 ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't
9. Oasis - Don't look back in anger
10. The Rasmus - Don't Let Go

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981 ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't
9. Oasis - Don't look back in anger
10. The Rasmus - Don't Let Go
11. Meyerbeer (Les Huguenots) - Non, non, non, vous n'avais jamais

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981 ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't
9. Oasis - Don't look back in anger
10. The Rasmus - Don't Let Go
11. Meyerbeer (Les Huguenots) - Non, non, non, vous n'avais jamais
12. Shirley Bassey - I who have nothing
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Negatives

1. John Martyn - May You Never
2. Irish Reel - I have no money.
3. Specials - Do Nothing
4. Florence and the Machine - I'm Not Calling You a Liar
5. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Nothing rhymed.
6. Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe
7. Motorhead - No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith (I was there in 1981 ) RIP, all three of ya ......
8. Carl Perkins - Honey Don't
9. Oasis - Don't look back in anger
10. The Rasmus - Don't Let Go
11. Meyerbeer (Les Huguenots) - Non, non, non, vous n'avais jamais
12. Shirley Bassey - I who have nothing
13. Edith Piaf - Non, Je ne regrette rien

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
6. Moody Blues - Peak Hour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
6. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
7. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Can someone get this thread back in order?

(DorsetMike, keep an eye out for the latest post!) :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

HenryPenfold said:


> Can someone get this thread back in order?


I thought it was ignored for theme deviation. :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> I thought it was ignored for theme deviation. :lol:


Deviation? The barmaid called time and he didn't get the order in. No lager, no crisps because she called time!


----------



## Chilham

Got it. :cheers:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Got it. :cheers:


HaHa :tiphat:

I assume you aren't British and below circa 55 years of age.


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
9. Willie Nelson - Time of the Preacher
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
9. Willie Nelson - Time of the Preacher
10. The Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
9. Willie Nelson - Time of the Preacher
10. The Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home
11. The Beatles - Yesterday
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

HenryPenfold said:


> HaHa :tiphat:
> 
> I assume you aren't British and below circa 55 years of age.


I'm British, 62, and am just going to put it down to having a tough morning.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13): Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
9. Willie Nelson - Time of the Preacher
10. The Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home
11. The Beatles - Yesterday
12. Cindy Lauper - Time after time
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Merl

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Time (hours, minutes, seconds, eons whatever)

1. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa
2. The Chairmen of the Board - Give me just a little more time.
3. Easy Stars All Stars - Time (hilarious Pink Floyd cover)
4. Johnny Cash - 25 Minutes to Go
5. Splodgenessabounds - Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps (ah, memories, those were days!)
6. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
7. Moody Blues - Peak Hour
8. Natalie Cole - As Time goes by
9. Willie Nelson - Time of the Preacher
10. The Rolling Stones - 2000 Light Years From Home
11. The Beatles - Yesterday
12. Cindy Lauper - Time after time
13. Stranglers - 5 minutes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Merl

Someone else please post a new topic.


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Birds*

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

That was a tough one!

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Phil loves classical

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Birds*

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Birds

*1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
3. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Back on track

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on *Birds

*1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

New Theme: 13 Songs/Pieces on Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
9. Vera Lynn - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs Of Dover
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
9. Vera Lynn - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs Of Dover
10. Messiaen - Le Merle Noir
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
9. Vera Lynn - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs Of Dover
10. Messiaen - Le Merle Noir
11. Royston Wood & Heather Wood - The Cutty Wren 
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
9. Vera Lynn - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs Of Dover
10. Messiaen - Le Merle Noir
11. Royston Wood & Heather Wood - The Cutty Wren
12. Stravinsky - The Firebird Suite
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about Birds

1. Fleetwood Mac - Songbird
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Lullaby of Birdland
3. The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
4. The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - Gil Scott Heron
5. Mark Knopfler - The Fish and the Bird
6. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
7. Alessi Brothers - Seabird
8. The Everly Brothers - Bird Dog
9. Vera Lynn - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs Of Dover
10. Messiaen - Le Merle Noir
11. Royston Wood & Heather Wood - The Cutty Wren
12. Stravinsky - The Firebird Suite
13. The Marshall Tucker Band - Fly Like an Eagle

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about *the Sea*

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean 
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
9. Renaissance - Ocean Gypsy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
9. Renaissance - Ocean Gypsy
10.Earth and Fire - Ebbtide
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
9. Renaissance - Ocean Gypsy
10.Earth and Fire - Ebbtide
11. Renaissance - Sounds of the sea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
9. Renaissance - Ocean Gypsy
10.Earth and Fire - Ebbtide
11. Renaissance - Sounds of the sea
12. Wendy And Bonnie - By The Sea






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - 13 songs or musical pieces about the Sea

1. Charles Trenet - La Mer
2. Vivaldi - La Tempesta di Mare
3. Fantasia on British Sea Songs - BBC Concert Orchestra
4. Charles Villiers Stanford - Songs of the Sea
5.Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
6. Kidzone - Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
7. Ireland/ Masefield: I must go down to the sea again.
8. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
9. Renaissance - Ocean Gypsy
10.Earth and Fire - Ebbtide
11. Renaissance - Sounds of the sea
12. Wendy And Bonnie - By The Sea
13. The Mermaid - traditional ballad
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9. Focus - Elspeth of Nottingham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9. Focus - Elspeth of Nottingham
10. Rory Gallagher - In Your Town
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

10 = 1 ...............................


----------



## Chilham

Art Rock said:


> 10 = 1 ...............................


Doh! ....................


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9. Focus - Elspeth of Nottingham
10. Rory Gallagher - In Your Town
11. John Williams - City in the Clouds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9. Focus - Elspeth of Nottingham
10. Rory Gallagher - In Your Town
11. John Williams - City in the Clouds
12. Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald - A foggy day in London town
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Town & City
1. Petula Clarke, Downtown
2. Will Fyffe -I Belong To Glasgow
3. The Gorgeous City of Mullingar (Irish street ballad)
4. John Martyn - Income Town
5. Sparks - This town ain't big enough for both of us
6. Cockney Rovers - Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner
7. Mary Chapin Carpenter - I am a Town
8. Simon and Garfunkel - My little town
9. Focus - Elspeth of Nottingham
10. Rory Gallagher - In Your Town
11. John Williams - City in the Clouds
12. Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald - A foggy day in London town
13. Gregorian - Scarborough Fair
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best riend
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Ha! "205'd" by San Antone!


----------



## SanAntone

Weird ...................


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Towns
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Jewels
1. Marylin Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9. Thin Lizzy - Emerald
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Jewels

1. Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9. Thin Lizzy - Emerald
10. Fleetwood Mac - Emerald Eyes
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Jewels

1. Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9. Thin Lizzy - Emerald
10. Fleetwood Mac - Emerald Eyes
11. Squadronaires - String of pearls

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Jewels

1. Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9. Thin Lizzy - Emerald
10. Fleetwood Mac - Emerald Eyes
11. Squadronaires - String of pearls
12. Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition - Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Jewels

1. Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds are a girls best friend
2. Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
3. David Bowie - Diamond Dogs
4. Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes
6. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds
7. Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
8. The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
9. Thin Lizzy - Emerald
10. Fleetwood Mac - Emerald Eyes
11. Squadronaires - String of pearls
12. Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition - Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town)
13. One voice childrens choir - Diamonds

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
Jewels
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7.





V


----------



## Varick

New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East






V


----------



## Varick

New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9.






V


----------



## Varick

New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9. Prince - West
10.






V


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
Jewels

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9. Prince - West
10. West's Hornpipe 
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
Jewels

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9. Prince - West
10. West's Hornpipe
11. Gene Campbell - Southern Nights

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9. Prince - West
10. West's Hornpipe
11. Gene Campbell - Southern Nights
13. Big Youth - Hit The Road Jack
14.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City
Jewels

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Direction e.g. North, South, East or West.

1. Frankie Laine - South of the border
2. Hatfield And The North - Live
3. Renaissance - Northern lights
4. The Fall - Hit The North
5. Nick Drake - Northern Sky
6. Prince - North
7. Prince - East
8. Prince - South
9. Prince - West
10. West's Hornpipe
11. Gene Campbell - Southern Nights
12. Big Youth - Hit The Road Jack
13. The Corries --- Westering Home

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Oops, this will have to be a bonus track
Ella - East of the sun and west of the moon


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: 
Fruit

Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9. Gryphon - Rhubarb Crumhorn

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9. Gryphon - Rhubarb Crumhorn
10. Prince - Under The Cherry Moon
11.






V


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9. Gryphon - Rhubarb Crumhorn
10. Prince - Under The Cherry Moon
11. Val Reeves - Cherry pink and Apple Blossom white

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9. Gryphon - Rhubarb Crumhorn
10. Prince - Under The Cherry Moon
11. Val Reeves - Cherry pink and Apple Blossom white
12. Brooklyn Roebuck - Lemon and Lime
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme:
Fruit

1. Beatles - Strawberry fields forever
2. R.E.M. - Orange crush
3. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song
4. Herrick/ Horn: Cherry Ripe
5. Sakura Cherry Blossoms
6. Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
7. Tangerine Dream - Birth of Liquid Plejades
8. The Watersons - Apple Tree Wassail
9. Gryphon - Rhubarb Crumhorn
10. Prince - Under The Cherry Moon
11. Val Reeves - Cherry pink and Apple Blossom white
12. Brooklyn Roebuck - Lemon and Lime
13. Strung Out - Rottin' Apple
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4.






V


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex in the summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
9. The Go-Betweens - Spring Rain
10. 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
9. The Go-Betweens - Spring Rain
10. Ray Charles & Cleo Laine - Summertime
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
9. The Go-Betweens - Spring Rain
10. Ray Charles & Cleo Laine - Summertime
11. Enya - Trains And Winter Rains
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
9. The Go-Betweens - Spring Rain
10. Ray Charles & Cleo Laine - Summertime
11. Enya - Trains And Winter Rains
12. Bing Crosby - Winter Wonderland

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: seasons

1. Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine
2. Tori Amos - Winter
3. Prince - Sex In The Summer
4. (Renee Fleming) - The Last Rose of Summer - Thomas Moore
5. Renaissance - Song for all seasons
6. Nat King Cole - The Autumn Leaves
7. The Doors - Indian Summer
8. Push It - Salt N Pepa
9. The Go-Betweens - Spring Rain
10. Ray Charles & Cleo Laine - Summertime
11. Enya - Trains And Winter Rains
12. Bing Crosby - Winter Wonderland
13. Sons of the pioneers - When it's springtime in the rockies
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. 





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)
9. Jimmie Driftwood - Quit kicking my dog around
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)
9. Jimmie Driftwood - Quit kicking my dog around
10. Jessie Matthews - Daddy Wouldn't Buy me A Bow Wow
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)
9. Jimmie Driftwood - Quit kicking my dog around
10. Jessie Matthews - Daddy Wouldn't Buy me A Bow Wow
11. Frankie Laine - Mule Train
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)
9. Jimmie Driftwood - Quit kicking my dog around
10. Jessie Matthews - Daddy Wouldn't Buy me A Bow Wow
11. Frankie Laine - Mule Train
12. Fairport Convention - Sloth
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Animals

1. Patti Page - How much is that doggy in the window
2. Gong - Three Blind Mice
3. Pink Floyd - Sheep
4. America - A horse with no name
5. Steely Dan - Monkey In Your Soul
6. The Stanley Brothers - Molly & Tenbrooks (about a famous horse race)
7. Al Stewart - Year of the cat
8. Cream - Toad (no toads were harmed during the making of this video)
9. Jimmie Driftwood - Quit kicking my dog around
10. Jessie Matthews - Daddy Wouldn't Buy me A Bow Wow
11. Frankie Laine - Mule Train
12. Fairport Convention - Sloth
13. Genesis - All in a mouse's night
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Coach G

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
10. Robert Burns, sung by Kenneth McKellar - My Heart's in the Highlands
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
10. Robert Burns, sung by Kenneth McKellar - My Heart's in the Highlands
11. The Nits - In the Dutch Mountains
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
10. Robert Burns, sung by Kenneth McKellar - My Heart's in the Highlands
11. The Nits - In the Dutch Mountains
12. Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Theme: Mountains and Hills
> 
> 1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
> 2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
> 3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
> 4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
> 5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
> 6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
> 7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
> 8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
> 9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
> 10. Robert Burns, sung by Kenneth McKellar - My Heart's in the Highlands
> 11. The Nits - In the Dutch Mountains
> 12. Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A huge chuckle from me there Henry I was about to post the very same track - as my father would say "great minds think alike" but he then had to go and spoil things by adding "and fools seldom differ".
I'll stick with the former :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A huge chuckle from me there Henry I was about to post the very same track - as my father would say "great minds think alike" but he then had to go a spoil things by adding "and fools seldom differ".
> I'll stick with the former :lol:


I've never heard the second bit before! I'll ignore it, anyway!


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme: Mountains and Hills

1. Earth and Fire - In the mountains
2. Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terell - Ain't no Mountain high enough
3. King's Singers - As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending
4. Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King
5. Over the Hills and Far Away (English folk tune / John Tams)
6. Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
7. Burl Ives - Big rock candy mountain
8. Frankie Laine-You Gave Me a Mountain
9. Johnny McEvoy - Sliabh na mBan (mountain of the women)
10. Robert Burns, sung by Kenneth McKellar - My Heart's in the Highlands
11. The Nits - In the Dutch Mountains
12. Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain
13. Shirley Bassey - Climb every mountain
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Deleted, was going to post Lullabys, but could only find one suitable on the Tube, new theme follows


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains


New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8.Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. 





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8. Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8. Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street
10. Capercaillie - Calum's Road
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8. Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street
10. Capercaillie - Calum's Road
11. Frank Zappa - Inca Roads
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

^
Grrr - I wish you'd stop stealing my choices Henry :lol:


----------



## Malx

New theme - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8. Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street
10. Capercaillie - Calum's Road
11. Frank Zappa - Inca Roads
12. The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

malx said:


> ^
> grrr - i wish you'd stop stealing my choices henry :lol:


Lol!

..........


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Roads

1. Nat king Cole - Route 66
2. America - Ventura Highway
3. Louis Armstrong - Basin Street
4. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden
5. Road to Kingdom Come - Lindisfarne
6. Talking Heads - Road to nowhere
7. Nat Kng Cole - On the street where you live
8. Elvis Costello - Rocking Horse Road
9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street
10. Capercaillie - Calum's Road
11. Frank Zappa - Inca Roads
12. The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road
13. Roger Miller - King of the Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochran - Three Steps to Heaven
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234 
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Heist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1 
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road
9. Renaissance - One thousand roses
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road
9. Renaissance - One thousand roses
10. Tim Hart & Maddy Prior - 3 Drunken Maidens
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road
9. Renaissance - One thousand roses
10. Tim Hart & Maddy Prior - 3 Drunken Maidens
11. Don Lang - Six Five Special
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road
9. Renaissance - One thousand roses
10. Tim Hart & Maddy Prior - 3 Drunken Maidens
11. Don Lang - Six Five Special
12. The Beatles - (Well, she was just) Seventeen
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Numerals

1. Eddie Cochrane - Three Steps to Heaven
2. Richard Mayhill - It takes two to tango
3. Glen Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
4. Status Quo - Forty Five Hundred Times (best thing they ever did, superior to much of the crud that came later ... )
5. Feist - 1234
6. Little Feat - Two Trains
7. Manfred Mann - 5-4-3-2-1
8. Focus - One for the road
9. Renaissance - One thousand roses
10. Tim Hart & Maddy Prior - 3 Drunken Maidens
11. Don Lang - Six Five Special
12. The Beatles - (Well, she was just) Seventeen
13. Bobby Darin - 18 Yellow Roses

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

OOps, another bonus track
Nat King Cole - Three little words


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear - there were two no. 13s. It's so easy to post just after somebody else, even when you check... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir 
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme -French flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir 
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Varick

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau - L'adolescente
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau - L'adolescente
10. Calegero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau - L'adolescente
10. Calegero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer
11. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris 
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau - L'adolescente
10. Calegero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer
11. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
12. Martha and the Muffins - One day in Paris
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - French Flavour

1. Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
2. Nana Mouskouri - Plaisir d'Amour
3. Fairport Convention (with thanks to Bob Dylan) - Si tu dois partir
4. Edith Piaf - Non je ne regrette rien
5. Nicolas Peyrac - So far away from LA
6. Mark Knopfler - Je Suis Desole
7. Indila - Derniere Danse
8. Camille - Ta Douleur
9. Yves Duteil & Jeanne Moreau - L'adolescente
10. Calegero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer
11. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
12. Martha and the Muffins - One day in Paris
13. Couperain - Les Barricades Mystérieuses
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals- French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals- French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Focus - Sylvia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






NB, I decided against posting Zappa's Magdelena


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Smokie - Oh Carol
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

...............


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Smokie - O Carol
8. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
9. Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
8. King's singers - Fair Phyllis 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
8. King's singers - Fair Phyllis 
9. Huddy Bolly - Peggie Sue
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
8. King's singers - Fair Phyllis
9. Huddy Bolly - Peggie Sue
10.Frank Zappa - Doreen
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
8. King's singers - Fair Phyllis
9. Huddy Bolly - Peggie Sue
10. Frank Zappa - Doreen
11. Gerard Lenorman - Michèle
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Post 358 was missed out, reinstated, then missed again. So was post 361 that reinstated it.


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected:

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Girls names

1. Original Dixieland jazz band - Margie
2. Marillion - Kayleigh
3. Focus - Sylvia
4. Kayak - Irene
5. Elvis Costello - Alison
6. Donovan - Jennifer Juniper
7. Smokie - Oh Carol
8. Mel Tormé - Lulu's back in town
9. Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
10. King's singers - Fair Phyllis
11. Huddy Bolly - Peggie Sue
12. Frank Zappa - Doreen
13. Gerard Lenorman - Michèle


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6) the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6) the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7) Steely Dan - Black Friday
8)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6) the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7) Steely Dan - Black Friday
8) T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6) the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7) Steely Dan - Black Friday
8) T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9) Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1) Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2) The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3) Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4) The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5) The Cats - Come Sunday
6) the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7) Steely Dan - Black Friday
8) T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9. Temperance seven - Eleven thirty Saturday night
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1. Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2. The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3. Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4. The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5. The Cats - Come Sunday
6. the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7. Steely Dan - Black Friday
8. T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9. Temperance seven - Eleven thirty Saturday night
10. Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1. Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2. The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3. Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4. The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5. The Cats - Come Sunday
6. the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7. Steely Dan - Black Friday
8. T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9. Temperance seven - Eleven thirty Saturday night
10. Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.
11. Traditional English Folksong / Fairport Convention - Seventeen come Sunday
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1. Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2. The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3. Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4. The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5. The Cats - Come Sunday
6. the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7. Steely Dan - Black Friday
8. T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9. Temperance seven - Eleven thirty Saturday night
10. Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.
11. Traditional English Folksong / Fairport Convention - Seventeen come Sunday
12. The Small Faces - Lazy Sunday.
13.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Days of the week

1. Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays
2. The Drifters - Saturday Night At The Movies
3. Cyril Tawney - On a Monday morning
4. The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind
5. The Cats - Come Sunday
6. the Mamas and the Papas - Monday, Monday
7. Steely Dan - Black Friday
8. T-Bone Walker - They call it Stormy Monday
9. Temperance seven - Eleven thirty Saturday night
10. Simon & Garfunkel - Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M.
11. Traditional English Folksong / Fairport Convention - Seventeen come Sunday
12. The Small Faces - Lazy Sunday.
13. Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Farm/country

1. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme, Farm/country
1. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvetser
2. Traditional - The old sow song
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






(my father and uncle used to sing this together)


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9.


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9. Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm
10.


----------



## HenryPenfold

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9. Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm
10. Uriah Heep - Stealin'
11.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9. Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm
10. Uriah Heep - Stealin'
11. Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week

New theme, Farm/country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9. Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm
10. Uriah Heep - Stealin'
11. Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe
12. Young Tradition - Serving Man & Husband Man (town & country life contrasted) - folk broadside
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Traditional - The old sow song
2. Wurzels - I got a brand new Combine Harvester
3. Arthur Fields - How Ya Gonna Keep'em Down On The Farm, 1919
4. John Denver - Thank God I'm a country boy
5. Don Williams - I'm just a country boy
6. Paul McCartney - Junior's Farm
7. 5 Hand Reel - The Knight and the Shepherd's Daughter
8. Steeleye Span - Sheep-crook and Black Dog (traditional folk song)
9. Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm
10. Uriah Heep - Stealin'
11. Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe
12. Young Tradition - Serving Man & Husband Man (town & country life contrasted) - folk broadside
13. Canned Heat - Going Up The Country
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

New Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Parts of the Body (keep it clean!)

1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Parts of the Body (keep it clean, boys n girls!)

1. Santana - Head, Hands & feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The first time ever I saw your face
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Parts of the Body (keep it clean, boys n girls!)

1. Santana - Head, Hands & feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The first time ever I saw your face
5. Genesis - A trick of the tail
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
8.Renaissance - Face of yesterday
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
8.Renaissance - Face of yesterday
9. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
10.
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
8.Renaissance - Face of yesterday
9. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
10. Mario Lanza - Che Gelida Manina (Your Tiny Hand Is Frozen)
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
7. Renaissance - Face of yesterday
8. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
9. Mario Lanza - Che Gelida Manina (Your Tiny Hand Is Frozen)
10. Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase
11.
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
7. Renaissance - Face of yesterday
8. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
9. Mario Lanza - Che Gelida Manina (Your Tiny Hand Is Frozen)
10. Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase
11. The Fall - Shoulder Pads
12.
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
7. Renaissance - Face of yesterday
8. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
9. Mario Lanza - Che Gelida Manina (Your Tiny Hand Is Frozen)
10. Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase
11. The Fall - Shoulder Pads
12. Prince - Pheromone
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Theme: Body Parts (keep it clean, boys n girls!) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Santana - Head, Hands & Feet
2. Alex Glasgow - Keep your feet still, Geordie Hinny.
3. Sutherland Brs and Quiver - Arms of Mary
4. Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face
5. Genesis - A trick Of The Tail
6. ZZ Top Legs7.
7. Renaissance - Face of yesterday
8. Mac Bygraves - you need hands
9. Mario Lanza - Che Gelida Manina (Your Tiny Hand Is Frozen)
10. Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase
11. The Fall - Shoulder Pads
12. Prince - Pheromone
13. Tony Bennett - Take my hand - I'm a stranger in Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





V


----------



## Chilham

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Slackers! :lol:

New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10. Suzanne Vega - My Name is Luka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10. Suzanne Vega - My Name is Luka
11. Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue
12.
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10. Suzanne Vega - My Name is Luka
11. Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue
12. Beatles - Hey Jude
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10. Suzanne Vega - My Name is Luka
11. Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue
12. Beatles - Hey Jude
13. Robin Hood and Little John

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Boys' names

1. The Highwaymen - Michael, row the boat ashore
2. Elton John - Daniel
3. Calexico - The News about William
4. R.E.M. - What's the Frequency, Kenneth
5. Supertramp - Rudy
6. David Bowie - John, I'm only dancing
7. Focus - Tommy
8. D'ye ken John Peel
9. Marmalade - Cousin Norman
10. Suzanne Vega - My Name is Luka
11. Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue
12. Beatles - Hey Jude
13. Fine Young Canibals - Johnny Come Home

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Ha!

All yours Mike.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Los Gandules - Those magnificent men in their flying machines
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7.Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9. Bill Monroe - Orange Blossom Special
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9. Bill Monroe - Orange Blossom Special
10. Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9. Bill Monroe - Orange Blossom Special
10. Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
11. Hank Snow - The Wreck of the Old '97.
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9. Bill Monroe - Orange Blossom Special
10. Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
11. Hank Snow - The Wreck of the Old '97.
12. Earl Bostik - Night train
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme Transport (trains and boats and planes)

1. Duke Ellington - Take the A train
2. Harry Bellafonté - Banana boat song
3. Michael Nyman - Musique A Grande Vitesse (I went to two of the same schools in London as MN)
4. Vivian Ellis - Coronation Scot
5. Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
6. Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia
7. Eden Ahbez - The Old Boat
8. Billy J kramer and the Dakotas - Trains and boats and planes
9. Bill Monroe - Orange Blossom Special
10. Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
11. Hank Snow - The Wreck of the Old '97.
12. Earl Bostik - Night train
13. Glan Miller, Chattanooga choo choo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot 
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9. Sparks - Get in the swing
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9. Sparks - Get in the swing
10. Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9. Sparks - Get in the swing
10. Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing
11. Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9. Sparks - Get in the swing
10. Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing
11. Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing
12. INXS - The Swing
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Swing

1. Ella Fitzgerald - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing
2. Charlie Chaplin - Swing Low Sweet Chariot
3. Bing Crosby - Swinging On A Star
4. Jim Gilstrap - Swing your daddy
5. Eddie Cantor - The man on the flying trapeze
6. Les Elgart - Swinging down the lane
7. Cissie Redgwick - Gimme That Swing
8. Roger Miller - England Swings
9. Sparks - Get in the swing
10. Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing
11. Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing
12. INXS - The Swing
13. David Bowie - Boys keep swinging

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight 
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song 
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song
9. BurnsErnst - Skokiaan
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song
9. BurnsErnst - Skokiaan
10. Toto - Africa
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song
9. BurnsErnst - Skokiaan
10. Toto - Africa
11. Hope and Crosby - Road to Morocco
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song
9. BurnsErnst - Skokiaan
10. Toto - Africa
11. Hope and Crosby - Road to Morocco
12. Tommy Emmanuel - Mombasa
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Africa

1. Madness - Night boat to Cairo
2. John Barry - Out Of Africa
3. The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
4. Loreena McKennitt - Marrakesh Night Market
5. Miriam Makeba & The Skylarks - Table Mountain
6. Ladysmith Black Mambazo - Rain, Rain, Beautiful Rain
7. Paul Simon (and Linda Ronstadt) - Under African skies
8. Peter Pringle - Ancient Egyptian Love Song
9. BurnsErnst - Skokiaan
10. Toto - Africa
11. Hope and Crosby - Road to Morocco
12. Tommy Emmanuel - Mombasa
13. Stellenbosch University Choir - Nkosi Sikelela iAfrika (God Bless Africa)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero (can't believe I found this mad piece on YouTube. I spent a long time in Italy in 1975 and this was no1 in the charts and it felt like it was played 24 hours a day on Italian Radio)
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero 
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero 
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9. John Martyn - Couldn't Love You More
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9. John Martyn - Couldn't Love You More
10. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9. John Martyn - Couldn't Love You More
10. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
11. Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9. John Martyn - Couldn't Love You More
10. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
11. Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman
12. Nat King Cole - Love is a Many-Splendoured Thing
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Theme - Love

1. Nat King Cole - Let there be love
2. The Love Boat theme
3. The Kingsway Revels Dance Band - L.O.V.E
4. Dire Straits - Love over gold
5. Renaissance - She is love
6. Focus - Love remembered
7. Il Guardiano Del Faro - Amore Grande, Amore Libero
8. Captain and Tennille - Love will keep us together
9. John Martyn - Couldn't Love You More
10. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
11. Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman
12. Nat King Cole - Love is a Many-Splendoured Thing
13. Tina Charles - I love to love

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's :devil: awa with the Exciseman
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Cliff Richard - Devil woman
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

(Corrected Board)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8. Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
9. Irish jig - The Lilting Banshee (played by PeakFiddler)
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

7. Halloween Hits - Halloween Doo Wop1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Cliff Richard - Devil woman1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8. Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
9. Irish jig - The Lilting Banshee (played by PeakFiddler)
10. Halloween Hits - Halloween Doo wap
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8. Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
9. Irish jig - The Lilting Banshee (played by PeakFiddler)
10. Halloween Hits - Halloween Doo ***
11. Redbone - The witch queen of New Orleans

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8. Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
9. Irish jig - The Lilting Banshee (played by PeakFiddler)
10. Halloween Hits - Halloween Doo ***
11. Redbone - The witch queen of New Orleans
12. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil went down to Georgia
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Halloween

1. Japan - Ghosts
2. Robert Burns, sung by Ewan MacColl - The Deil's awa with the Exciseman
3. Tartini Violin Sonata in G minor ''Devil's Trill Sonata''
4. Scottish fiddle tune by Joseph Lowe - The Warlocks
5. Lemming - Lucifera
6. Elvis Presley - You're the Devil in Disguise
7. Atomic Rooster - Devil's answer
8. Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
9. Irish jig - The Lilting Banshee (played by PeakFiddler)
10. Halloween Hits - Halloween Doo ***
11. Redbone - The witch queen of New Orleans
12. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil went down to Georgia
13. Chet Baker - Old devil moon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents 
5.


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

DO listen to this if you don't know it:


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
10. Bob Fox - Dance to your Daddy
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
10. Bob Fox - Dance to your Daddy
11. Slade - Mama weer all crazee now (I bought this single in 1972 - think it's the best thing they ever did (which ain't saying very much!)
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
10. Bob Fox - Dance to your Daddy
11. Slade - Mama weer all crazee now 
12. Lulu - Take your mama for a ride
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)

1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
4. Budgie - Parents
5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
10. Bob Fox - Dance to your Daddy
11. Slade - Mama weer all crazee now 
12. Lulu - Take your mama for a ride
13. Cat Stevens - Father and Son

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Haloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - *South/Latin America*

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Haloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Haloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

I thought a cat had walked across your keyboard.....


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Haloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Haloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Theme - Parent (Mother/Father)
> 
> 1. Renaissance - Mother Russia
> 2. Alan Sherman- Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah
> 3. Palestrina - Alma Redemptoris Mater
> 4. Budgie - Parents
> 5. Kate Bush - Mother stands for comfort
> 6. Pink Floyd/Roger Waters - Mother
> 7. Peter Gabriel - Father, Son
> 8. Dennis Day - Mother Machree
> 9. Lonnie Donnegan - My old Man's a dustman
> 10. Bob Fox - Dance to your Daddy
> 11. Slade - Mama weer all crazee now (I bought this single in 1972 - think it's the best thing they ever did (which ain't saying very much!)
> 12.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Henry I'd take issue with your comment, not in an agressive way I hasten to add - Slade were a fine rockin band before the stream of hit singles.
I saw them live in the Caird Hall Dundee, May 1972 and they were fabulous.
Check out The Slade Alive album (red cover) on Qobuz - you may hear a different side to them - I agree they did some very pop oriented stuff after but live they were a different band.


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






_Alturas de Macchu Picchu is the seventh studio album by the Chilean progressive folk band Los Jaivas. The album is based on the popular poem of the same title by Pablo Neruda, in which the poet, captivated by the greatness of human creation that he witnesses in the ruins of Machu Picchu, sings about the past of Latin America, the human miseries, death and pain that majesty often causes in those who forge it. The epic La Poderosa Muerte (The Mighty Death) is the absolute highlight, eleven minutes of prog folk that is among the best in its genre. _


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evera - Bessamé Mucho


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border
10. Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Mexican Shuffle
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border
10. Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Mexican Shuffle
11. Antonio Jobim - Brazil

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border
10. Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Mexican Shuffle
11. Stan Getz, Joao Gilberto - Girl from Ipanema

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border
10. Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Mexican Shuffle
11. Stan Getz, Joao Gilberto - Girl from Ipanema
12. Bob Weir - Mexicali Blues
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - South/Latin America

1. The Guillemots - Trains to Brazil
2. Classics - Yellow sun of Ecuador
3. Hanacpachap cussicuinin - Ritual Formulario, in Quechua
4. The Flight of the Condor (BBC series about the Andes)
5. Julie Covington - Don't cry for me Argentina
6. Eydie Gormé - Blame it on the Bossa Nova
7. Los Jaivas - La poderosa muerte
8. Cesaria Evora - Besamé Mucho
9. Gene Autry - South of the border
10. Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Mexican Shuffle
11. Stan Getz, Joao Gilberto - Girl from Ipanema
12. Bob Weir - Mexicali Blues
13. Simple minds - Boys From Brazil

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






This song is about the Rumble in the Jungle, a historic boxing event in Kinshasa, Zaire, between George Foreman against Muhammad Ali.


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)
> 
> 1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
> 2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
> 3. Editors - The Boxer
> 4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
> 5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
> 6. Genesis - Seconds Out
> 7.* Wagner - Ring*
> 8.
> 
> Brilliant!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
10.


----------



## Malx

New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
10. Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
11.


----------



## HenryPenfold

On a roll, Malx! 

(unintentional boxing reference)


----------



## Malx

New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
10. Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
11. Van Morrison - You Don't Pull No Punches
12.






I'm throwing in the towel now :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)
> 
> 1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
> 2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
> 3. Editors - The Boxer
> 4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
> 5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
> 6. Genesis - Seconds Out
> 7. Wagner - Ring
> 8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
> 9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
> 10. Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
> 11. Van Morrison - You don't Pull no Punches
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm throwing in the towel now :tiphat:


:lol: My word! You really are on a roll!!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
10. Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
11. Van Morrison - You don't Pull no Punches
12. Alberta Hunter - He's Got A Punch Like Joe Louis
13.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> :lol: My word! You really are on a roll!!!!


In my view Veedon Fleece was Van the Man's second best album only bettered by Astral Weeks.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> In my view Veedon Fleece was Van the Man's second best album only bettered by Astral Weeks.


I actually think Van sings better on VF, but AW has much stronger material.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Boxing (trying to make it more challenging)

1. Bob Dylan - Hurricane
2. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
3. Editors - The Boxer
4. Teena Marie - Shadow boxing
5. Johnny Wakelin - In Zaire
6. Genesis - Seconds Out
7. Wagner - Ring
8. Everything But the Girl - Boxing and Pop Music
9. Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
10. Lindisfarne - Meet Me On The Corner
11. Van Morrison - You don't Pull no Punches
12. Alberta Hunter - He's Got A Punch Like Joe Louis
13. Talking Heads - Born under punches


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9. The The - Heartland
10.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9. The The - Heartland
10. Elvis Presley - Memphis, Tennessee
11.


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9. The The - Heartland
10. Elvis Presley - Memphis, Tennessee
11. Frank Sinatra - New York, New York
12.


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9. The The - Heartland
10. Elvis Presley - Memphis, Tennessee
11. Frank Sinatra - New York, New York
12. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads (West Virginia / Mountain Momma)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - States of America

1. Jackson Five - Going back to Indiana
2. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
3. Frank Zappa - Montana
4. Hank Williams, Jr. - Texas Women
5. The Beach Boys - California Girls
6. Eric Clapton - Mainline Florida
7. Ventures - Theme from Hawaii Five-O
8. Perry Como - What did Delaware?
9. The The - Heartland
10. Elvis Presley - Memphis, Tennessee
11. Frank Sinatra - New York, New York
12. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads (West Virginia / Mountain Momma)
13. Ray Charles - Georgia on my mind.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Sons of the Pioneers - Cigarettes and Whisky
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. Jo Stafford - Smoke Dreams
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. Jo Stafford - Smoke Dreams
10. Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. Jo Stafford - Smoke Dreams
10 Wurzels - I am a cider drinker
11
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. Jo Stafford - Smoke Dreams
10. Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar
11. Wurzels - I am a cider drinker
12. Eagles - Tequila sunrise
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Smoking & Drinking (Health Warning )

1. Cigarettes and Whisky
2. The Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
3. Brownsville Station - Smoking in the boys room
4. John C. Reilly - Fathom the Bowl (traditional song)
5. Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar
6. The Four Seasons - Sherry
7. Platters - Smoke gets in your eyes
8. Looking Glass - Brandy
9. Jo Stafford - Smoke Dreams
10. Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar
11. Wurzels - I am a cider drinker
12. Eagles - Tequila sunrise
13. Wurzels - Drink up thee cider
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Halloween - Father - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Love (an easy one!)

1. Renaissance - Love is all
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Love

1. Renaissance - Love is all
2. Focus - Love remembered

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

We've done Love, but it has dropped between the cracks of the subject list. It was between Africa and Halloween.

Improved subject list:

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

We could do love again of course, but the two songs selected so far were also on the previous Love list.


----------



## Dorsetmike

OK Art, I'll have to stop and think of a new one.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6.


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8.


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9. Harry Chapin - Six strings orchestra
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9. Harry Chapin - Six strings orchestra
10. Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - My Brother makes the noises for the Talkies
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9. Harry Chapin - Six strings orchestra
10. Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - My Brother makes the noises for the Talkies
11. Val Doonican - Delaney's Donkey
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9. Harry Chapin - Six strings orchestra
10. Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - My Brother makes the noises for the Talkies
11. Val Doonican - Delaney's Donkey
12. The Axis of Awesome - Four Chords
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Comedy/funny songs

1. Spike Milligan - Fresh fruit song
2. Arthur Askey - Busy bee
3. Dizzy Man's Band - The opera
4. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - Henry VIII I am
5. Street Band - Toast (Paul Young's humble beginnings!!)
6. Bernard Cribbins - Right Said Fred
7. Phil Harris - The Thing
8. Gilbert & Sullivan - H. M. S. Pinafore: When I Was a Lad
9. Harry Chapin - Six strings orchestra
10. Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band - My Brother makes the noises for the Talkies
11. Val Doonican - Delaney's Donkey
12. The Axis of Awesome - Four Chords
13. Charles Penrose - The laughing Policeman

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale 
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeannie with the light brown hair.
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10. Joan Baez - Black Is The Colour
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10. Joan Baez - Black Is The Colour
11. The Chills - Pink Frost
12.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10. Joan Baez - Black Is The Colour
11. The Chills - Pink Frost
12. Sheb Wooley - Purple People eater

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10. Joan Baez - Black Is The Colour
11. The Chills - Pink Frost
12. Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater
13.

(for someone else not me to fill in & do new theme...  )


----------



## Dorsetmike

Snap ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Any colour but blue

1. Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale
2. Coldplay - Yellow
3. Richard Crooks - I dream of Jeanie with the light brown hair.
4. Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil
5. Steely Dan - Black Cow
6. Traditional - Yellow rose of Texas
7. Steve Hillage - Green (just about the most underrated guitarist on the planet .....)
8. Renaissance - Black flame
9. Kate Bush - The red shoes
10. Joan Baez - Black Is The Colour
11. The Chills - Pink Frost
12. Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater
13. Joan Baez - Silver Dagger


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1.The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. Lynne Randell - Ciao baby
10.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. Lynne Randell - Ciao baby
10. Bay City Rollers - Bye Bye Baby
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. Lynne Randell - Ciao baby
10. Bay City Rollers - Bye Bye Baby
11. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. Lynne Randell - Ciao baby
10. Bay City Rollers - Bye Bye Baby
11. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby
12. Judy Collins - Farewell To Tarwathie
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

1. The Beatles - Hello, Goodbye
2. Little Peggy March - Hello, Heartache, Goodbye, Love.
3. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)
4. Music hall - Hello, Hello, who's your lady friend
5. Squeeze - Goodbye Girl
6. Courtland & Jeffries - Goodbyeeeeeeeee
7. Charles Mingus - Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
8. David Gray - Say Hello, Wave Goodbye
9. Lynne Randell - Ciao baby
10. Bay City Rollers - Bye Bye Baby
11. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby
12. Judy Collins - Farewell To Tarwathie
13. Roger Whitaker - The last farewell

(seemed fitting to close this subject with)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings (Hello, Goodbye etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Oi! Oi! Oi! I was going to post that Roxy Music song (love it by the way).


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Oi! Oi! Oi! I was going to post that Roxy Music song (love it by the way).


what does it have to do with London? I know it as a skinhead chant


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9. Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Jacck said:


> what does it have to do with London? I know it as a skinhead chant


The Strand is a famous street in London.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> The Strand is a famous street in London.


Not the Strand, but the Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## Art Rock

The artists: Cockney rejects.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9. Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea
10. Nursery Rhyme, sung by Tim Hart - Oranges & Lemons (with lyrics; London churches)
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Jacck said:


> Not the Strand, but the Oi! Oi! Oi!


Cockney. Noun. A person born in the east end of London within the sound of the church bells of St Mary Le Bow in Cheapside. I was born within the sound of those bells, so I am a true Cockney


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9. Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea
10. Nursery Rhyme, sung by Tim Hart - Oranges & Lemons (with lyrics; London churches)
11. The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

London being close to my heart, I must give a shout out to numbers 7, 10 & 11


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9. Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea
10. Nursery Rhyme, sung by Tim Hart - Oranges & Lemons (with lyrics; London churches)
11. The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset
12. Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: London

1. Marillion - Chelsea Monday
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Joni Mitchell - Chelsea Morning
4. Phil Lynott - Solo In Soho
5. Cockney Rejects - Oi! Oi! Oi!
6. Bread - London Bridge
7. Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square
8. Roxy Music - Do The Strand
9. Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea
10. Nursery Rhyme, sung by Tim Hart - Oranges & Lemons (with lyrics; London churches)
11. The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset
12. Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls
13. London Grammar - Nightcall

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. :angel: Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. Ella Fitzgerald - Dream
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. Ella Fitzgerald - Dream
10. Supertramp - Dreamer
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. Ella Fitzgerald - Dream
10. Supertramp - Dreamer
11. Aerosmith - Dream on
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. Ella Fitzgerald - Dream
10. Supertramp - Dreamer
11. Aerosmith - Dream on
12. The Dubliners - Spancill Hill (Last night as I lay dreaming)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Dreams

1. Ayreon - Mirror of Dreams
2. Mamas and Papas - Dream a little dream of me
3. The Springfields - Island of Dreams
4. The Monkees - Daydream Believer
5. Roy Orbison - Dream Baby
6. Renaissance - Day of the dreamer
7. Billy Joel - River of Dreams
8. Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
9. Ella Fitzgerald - Dream
10. Supertramp - Dreamer
11. Aerosmith - Dream on
12. The Dubliners - Spancill Hill (Last night as I lay dreaming)
13. Roy Orbison - In Dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Wurzels -Country house
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Wurzels -Country house
5. Focus - House of the king
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7.


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House
9. Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House
9. Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry ('We're going down the pub.')
10. Max Bygraves - They're changing guards at Buckingham Palace
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House
9. Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry ('We're going down the pub.')
10. Max Bygraves - They're changing guards at Buckingham Palace
11. Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House
9. Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry ('We're going down the pub.')
10. Max Bygraves - They're changing guards at Buckingham Palace
11. Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built
12. Eagles - Hotel California
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Buildings (Houses, palaces whatever)

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
2. The New Vaudeville Band - Winchester Cathedral
3. Lucifer - House for sale
4. Scots air arr. James Oswald in 1741, played by Iain Fraser - Roslin Castle
5. Wurzels - Country House
6. Focus - House of the King
7. Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)
8. Jimmy Shand - Hamilton House
9. Sham 69 - Hurry Up Harry ('We're going down the pub.')
10. Max Bygraves - They're changing guards at Buckingham Palace
11. Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built
12. Eagles - Hotel California
13. Toppers - Palace Of Stone
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Dreams/ Dreaming

1. Cosmic Rays - Dreaming
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Ummmm.... we just did that.....


Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dulova Harps On said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> New Theme - Dreams/ Dreaming
> 
> 1. Cosmic Rays - Dreaming
> 2.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Since Ingélou will probably not be on line for another 10 hours or so, I'll start a new theme. I don't think she had planned for this game to have a subject repeated so soon.

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Re: Dreams
[ArtRock;2024791]Ummmm.... we just did that.

Apologies all! 
Please don't spoil my day I'm miles away and after all I'm only sleeping!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Bella Italia
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6.Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

*New theme: Bella Italia*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri 
8.





[/COLOR]


----------



## Chilham

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9. Laura Pausini - La solitudine
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9. Laura Pausini - La solitudine
10. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9. Laura Pausini - La solitudine
10. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
11. Dean Martin - Write To Me From Naples 
12,

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9. Laura Pausini - La solitudine
10. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
11. Dean Martin - Write To Me From Naples
12. Rudi Schuricke - Capri Fischer
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






This is the music my parents played at home when I was a toddler.


----------



## Ingélou

New theme: Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman knows
2. Turin Brakes - Painkiller
3. The 3 Tenors O Sole Mio
4. Butch Baldassari And Jack Jezzro - Santa Lucia
5. Toto Cutugno - C'est Venice
6. Claudio Villa - Stornelli Amorosi
7. Daniele Brogna - Dai che si può fa' Forza Azzurri
8. Luciano Pavarotti - Funiculi, Funicula
9. Laura Pausini - La solitudine
10. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
11. Dean Martin - Write To Me From Naples
12. Rudi Schuricke - Capri Fischer
13. Petula Clark - Poppa Piccolino

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9. Abba - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9. Abba - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do
10. Tammy Wynette - D.I.V.O.R.C.E (and for the record, I'm not divorced!)
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9. Abba - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do
10. Tammy Wynette - D.I.V.O.R.C.E (and for the record, I'm not divorced!)
11. Bruno Mars - Marry You

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[/COLOR]


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9. Abba - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do
10. Tammy Wynette - D.I.V.O.R.C.E (and for the record, I'm not divorced!)
11. Bruno Mars - Marry You
12. Godley & Creme - Wedding Bells
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Marriage

1. Freda Payne - Band of Gold
2. Dixie Cups - Going To The Chapel Of Love
3. Tori Amos - Wedding day
4. Silk Road Ensemble feat. Yo-Yo Ma - Wedding
5. Billy Idol - White Wedding
6. Stanley Holloway - Get Me To The Church On Time
7. Henry Purcell - Wedding March from The Married Beau or The Curious Impertinent
8. Frank Sinatra - Love and marriage
9. Abba - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do
10. Tammy Wynette - D.I.V.O.R.C.E (and for the record, I'm not divorced!)
11. Bruno Mars - Marry You
12. Godley & Creme - Wedding Bells
13. Will Anderson - Take my hand

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
Weather - Rivers - Sun, Moon, Stars - Child/ Children - Blue/Blues - Asia - Lords & Ladies - Spanish Flavour - Flowers - Food - Wood/Trees - Negatives - Birds - The Sea - Town & City - Jewels - Direction - Fruit - Seasons - Animals - Hills & Mountains - Roads - Numerals - French flavour - Girls names - Days of the week - Farm/ Country - Parts of the Body - Boys names - Transport (trains and boats and planes) - Swing - Africa - Love - Halloween - Mother/Father - South/Latin America - Boxing - States of America - Smoking and drinking - Comedy/funny songs - Any colour but blue - Greetings - London - Dreams - Buildings - Bella Italia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3.Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9.Johnny Horton -- When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9. Johnny Horton -- When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)
10. Camel - Ice
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9. Johnny Horton -- When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)
10. Camel - Ice
11. Cocteau Twins - Ice Pulse
12.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9. Johnny Horton -- When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)
10. Camel - Ice
11. Cocteau Twins - Ice Pulse
12. Foreigner - Cold As Ice
13.


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Cold
1. Renaissance - Cold is being
2. Little Feat - Cold Cold Cold
3. Frank Loesser - Baby It's Cold Outside
4. Glen Hansard - Cold Comfort
5. Nine Below Zero - Eleven Plus Eleven
6. Within Temptation - Ice Queen
7. Demi Lovato - Stone Cold
8. Paula Abdul - Cold-Hearted
9. Johnny Horton -- When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)
10. Camel - Ice
11. Cocteau Twins - Ice Pulse
12. Foreigner - Cold As Ice
13.Simon & Garfunkel - A Hazy Shade Of Winter

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
6. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

Can someone restore the proper sequence?

From post #703


----------



## Chilham

HenryPenfold said:


> Can someone restore the proper sequence?
> 
> From post #703


No idea what happened there.

Corrected board.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh...I fixed it on the last page too. Think that someone left out Toyah!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9. Steeleye Span - Dance With Me
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oh...I fixed it on the last page too. Think that someone left out Toyah!!!


Seems like it was me, but not deliberate. Just odd that the numbers still worked in order. Spooky!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9. Steeleye Span - Dance With Me
10.Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Dance To Your Daddy
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9. Steeleye Span - Dance With Me
10.Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Dance To Your Daddy
11. Trad. English carol, Choir of King's College Cambridge - Tomorrow shall be my dancing day.
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9. Steeleye Span - Dance With Me
10.Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Dance To Your Daddy
11. Trad. English carol, Choir of King's College Cambridge - Tomorrow shall be my dancing day.
12.Michael Cooney - Can't You Dance The Polka? 
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme - Dance (general or specific dances)

1.Del Shannon - Do You wanna Dance
2. Patti Page - Tennessee Waltz
3. Temperance seven - Charleston
4. Chubby Checker - The twist
5. Toyah Wilcox - Danced
6. Pasadena roof orchestra - I can't dance
7. Nils Lofgren - I Came to Dance
8. Donna Summer - Last Dance
9. Steeleye Span - Dance With Me
10.Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Dance To Your Daddy
11. Trad. English carol, Choir of King's College Cambridge - Tomorrow shall be my dancing day.
12. Michael Cooney - Can't You Dance The Polka?
13. Chris Montez - Let's Dance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10. The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10. The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian
11. Johnny Cash - walk the line
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10. The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian
11. Johnny Cash - walk the line
12. Helen Shapiro - Walking back to Happiness
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10. The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian
11. Johnny Cash - walk the line
12. Helen Shapiro - Walking back to Happiness
13. Gerry Mulligan - Walking shoes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul 
8.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9. Erma Franklin - Piece Of My Heart
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9. Erma Franklin - Piece Of My Heart
10. Alma Cogan - Two innocent hearts
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9. Erma Franklin - Piece Of My Heart
10. Alma Cogan - Two innocent hearts
11. The Beatles - Rubber Soul
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9. Erma Franklin - Piece Of My Heart
10. Alma Cogan - Two innocent hearts
11. The Beatles - Rubber Soul
12. Human League - Open your heart
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme: Heart & Soul

1. Helen Ward - Heart and Soul
2. Tony Bennett & Judy Garland - I left my heart in San Francisco
3. Cilla Black - Anyone who had a heart
4. Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel
5. Peggy March - Only You Can Do That To My Heart
6. Accept - Metal Heart (Hey, it's got Tchaikovsky & Beethoven!)
7. Joy Division - Heart And Soul
8. Ella Fitzgerald - Body and Soul
9. Erma Franklin - Piece Of My Heart
10. Alma Cogan - Two innocent hearts
11. The Beatles - Rubber Soul
12. Human League - Open your heart
13. Buddy Holly - Heartbeat
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9. The Move - Fire Brigade
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9. The Move - Fire Brigade
10. Brian Protheroe - Never join the Fire Brigade
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9. The Move - Fire Brigade
10. Brian Protheroe - Never join the Fire Brigade
11. Scots traditional ballad, sung by Sophie Ramsay - The Burning of Auchindoun
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9. The Move - Fire Brigade
10. Brian Protheroe - Never join the Fire Brigade
11. Scots traditional ballad, sung by Sophie Ramsay - The Burning of Auchindoun
12. Traditional - The Smith's a Gallant Fireman (Iain Fraser)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HenryPenfold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Fire

1. Manuel de Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
2. Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire
3. Kayak - Close to the fire
4. Joni Mitchell - Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
5. Marc Streitenfeld - Prometheus
6. The Young Tradition - Fire Marengo
7. Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire
8. The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown - Fire
9. The Move - Fire Brigade
10. Brian Protheroe - Never join the Fire Brigade
11. Scots traditional ballad, sung by Sophie Ramsay - The Burning of Auchindoun
12. Traditional - The Smith's a Gallant Fireman (Iain Fraser)
13. Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Joan of Arc (Maid Of Orleans)


----------



## Ingélou

A bit sad about Joan of Arc!


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with '*You*' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got *you* under my skin
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with '*You*' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love 
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9. Iggy Pop - Beside You
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9. Iggy Pop - Beside You
10. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up 
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




:devil:


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9. Iggy Pop - Beside You
10. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
11. Renaissance - Can you understand
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9. Iggy Pop - Beside You
10. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
11. Renaissance - Can you understand
12. Nat King Cole - You stepped out of a dream
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'You' in the title or first line.

1. Cole Porter sung by Frank Sinatra - I've got you under my skin
2. Frank Ifield - I Remember You
3. The Beatles - PS I love you.
4. The Beatles -All You Need Is Love
5. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
6. Yes - And You And I
7. Brian Protheroe - I/You
8. The Police - Every Breath You Take
9. Iggy Pop - Beside You
10. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
11. Renaissance - Can you understand
12. Nat King Cole - You stepped out of a dream
13. Radiohead - You And Whose Army?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Ooh-er - sounds a bit painful! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Taggart said:


> Johnny Cash - Hurt


One of my favourite songs and videos!


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





This was the original song that Johnny Cash covered. I like both version as each interpterion gives off different emotion.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt 
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Nine inch nails - Hurt video shows "unavailable", I checked it out on You tube and it plays there, and seems to be OK using this link


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, Mike. :tiphat:
To avoid confusion - this is where we're at. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9. Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9. Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby
10. Darlenes - (I'm Afraid) You'll Hurt Me
11.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9. Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby
10. Darlenes - (I'm Afraid) You'll Hurt Me
11 One Republic - Let's Hurt Tonight
12.


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9. Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby
10. Darlenes - (I'm Afraid) You'll Hurt Me
11 One Republic - Let's Hurt Tonight
12. Roy Orbison - Love Hurts
13.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - 13 Songs with 'Hurt' in the title or first line.

1. R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
2. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
3. Bobby Vinton - Hurt
4. Johnny Cash - Hurt
5. Nazareth - Love hurts
6. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
7. Spike Jones - You always hurt the one you love
8. Christine D'Aguilera - Hurt
9. Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby
10. Darlenes - (I'm Afraid) You'll Hurt Me
11 One Republic - Let's Hurt Tonight
12. Roy Orbison - Love Hurts
13. Rascal Flatts - Let it hurt. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night 
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You 54. Hurt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You 54. Hurt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9. Uriah Heep - July morning
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9. Uriah Heep - July morning
10. Mary Fahl - The Dawning of the Day (old Gaelic song, adapted)
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9. Uriah Heep - July morning
10. Mary Fahl - The Dawning of the Day (old Gaelic song, adapted)
11. Dolly Parton - 9 To 5
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9. Uriah Heep - July morning
10. Mary Fahl - The Dawning of the Day (old Gaelic song, adapted)
11. Dolly Parton - 9 To 5
12. Moody Blues - Tuesday afternoon
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Times of Day (Morning - Afternoon - Evening - Night)

1. Siobhan Owen ~ Ar Hyd y Nos / All Through the Night
2. Cat Stevens - Morning has broken
3. The Beatles - Good Night
4. The Animals - Night Time is the Right Time
5. The Kinks - All Day And All Of The Night
6. Simon & Garfunkel - Late in the Evening
7.Gale Garnett - My Mind's Own Morning
8. M83 - Midnight City
9. Uriah Heep - July morning
10. Mary Fahl - The Dawning of the Day (old Gaelic song, adapted)
11. Dolly Parton - 9 To 5
12. Moody Blues - Tuesday afternoon
13. Robert Burns song - Up in the Morning Early (Concerto Caledonia)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.)
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9. The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9. The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron
10. Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9. The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron
10. Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong
11. The Beatles - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da 
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9. The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron
10. Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong
11. The Beatles - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da 
12. System of a Down - I-E-A-I-A-I-O
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Nonsense Refrains (Hey nonny nonny etc!)

1. Lilliburlero (seventeenth-century song/ Playford dance.
2. Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp
3. Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****- Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
4.Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang
5. Andrews sisters - Three little fishes
6. Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy diddy
7. The Goons - Ying tong song
8. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
9. The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron
10. Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong
11. The Beatles - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da
12. System of a Down - I-E-A-I-A-I-O
13. The Small Faces - Sha La La La Lee
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
7. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing 
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Taggart said:


> 5. Renaissance - Midas man
> 6. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
> 7. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
> 8.


I think you may have skipped "Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues" for the sixth one.

Did my song didn't fit the theme, I thought it did from the lyrics? 


> Rockets, moon shots
> Spend it on the have nots
> Money, we make it
> Fore we see it you take it
> Oh, make me wanna holler
> The way they do my life
> Make me wanna holler
> The way they do my life
> This ain't livin', this ain't livin'
> No, no baby, this ain't livin'
> No, no, no
> Inflation no chance
> To increase finance
> Bills pile up sky high
> Send that boy off to die
> Make me wanna holler
> The way they do my life
> Make me wanna holler
> The way they do my life


----------



## Ingélou

Conrad2 said:


> I think you may have skipped "Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues" for the sixth one.
> 
> Did my song didn't fit the theme, I thought it did from the lyrics?


I think it was just a mistake before Taggart and Taggart accidentally reproduced it. Sorry!

As far as I can see, your contribution is fine. 'Riches' includes its lack or criticisms of money etc.

By the way, thanks for Richard Cory - I'd never heard it before and it's a cracker! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

#815 & #816 clashed / cross posted. I went on #816. Sorry.

Corrected board

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9. Frank Sinatra - Who wants to be a millionaire?
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9. Frank Sinatra - Who wants to be a millionaire?
10. Pulp - Common People
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Thank you for clearing up my confusion, Ingélou! Glad to see that you enjoyed the song, Richard Cory.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9. Frank Sinatra - Who wants to be a millionaire?
10. Pulp - Common People
11. O'Jays - For the love of money
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9. Frank Sinatra - Who wants to be a millionaire?
10. Pulp - Common People
11. O'Jays - For the love of money
12. Extreme - Money (In God We Trust)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Riches (money, fortune etc)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Topol - If I were a rich man
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory
3. Porcupine Tree - Four chords that made a million
4. Pink Floyd - Money
5. Renaissance - Midas man
6. Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues
7. Flying Lizzards - Money, That's What I Want
8. Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
9. Frank Sinatra - Who wants to be a millionaire?
10. Pulp - Common People
11. O'Jays - For the love of money
12. Extreme - Money (In God We Trust)
13. ABBA - Money, Money, Money

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green Green Grass Of Home
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home
10.Renaissance - Back home once again
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home
10.Renaissance - Back home once again
11. The Beatles - Get Back
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home
10.Renaissance - Back home once again
11. The Beatles - Get Back
12. Golden Earring - Back home
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Home

1. John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads
2. Tom Jones - Green green grass of home
3. Woody Guthrie - I ain't got no home in this world any more
4. Blues brothers - Sweet Home Chicago
5. Elvis - Home is where the heart is
6. Enya - On My Way Home
7. Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home
8. Tim Curry - I'm Going Home
9. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build a Home
10.Renaissance - Back home once again
11. The Beatles - Get Back
12. Golden Earring - Back home
13. Homeward Bound - American Shanty

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song 
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A song about the kind of jobs young people were shoved into by the school careers advisers of Middlesbrough in the 1960s - 'Turning steel, how do you feel as in the chuck you spin? If you felt like me, you'd roll right out and never roll back in.'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin_Garbutt

Rest in peace, Vin Garbutt, and thanks for the many times we nearly died laughing listening to your brilliant introductions to your own brilliant songs at the Durham Folk Festival in the 1970s. We still use your phrase for the entertainer's usual trick of saying something's the last song and then coming on again for several encores. Vin called it 'the pretendy last one!'


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9. George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9. George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows
10. Wurzels - Farmer Bill's Cowman
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5.Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9. George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows
10. Wurzels - Farmer Bill's Cowman
11 Billy Cotton - Whistle while you work
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5. Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9. George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows
10. Wurzels - Farmer Bill's Cowman
11. Billy Cotton - Whistle while you work
12. House Carpenter - Traditional
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Jobs / Employment

1. Cat Stevens - Matthew and Son
2. Buddy Holly - Mailman, bring me no more blues
3. The Notting Hillbillies - Railroad Worksong
4. Fischer Z - The Worker
5. Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man
6. Vin Garbutt - The Turner's Song
7. Mozart - The Bird Catcher's song
8. Steven Wilson - The Watchmaker
9. George Formby - When I'm cleaning windows
10. Wurzels - Farmer Bill's Cowman
11. Billy Cotton - Whistle while you work
12. House Carpenter - Traditional
13. Pilot - Magic
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was first!


----------



## Art Rock

Pah, I was second!


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Lee Shore
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Lee Shore
10. Renaissance - Island
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Lee Shore
10. Renaissance - Island
11. Count Basie - Love is as solid as the rock of Gibraltar
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Lee Shore
10. Renaissance - Island
11. Count Basie - Love is as solid as the rock of Gibraltar
12. Focus - Sugar island
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Islands

1. Tom Waits - Singapore
2. The Corries - The Skye boat song
3. Harry Belafonte - Jamaica Farewell
4. The Spinners - Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)
5. Lolita - Sehnsucht nach Samoa
6. Simon & Garfunkel - I Am a Rock
7. Alcatrazz - Island in the Sun
8. Tony Banks - An Island in the Darkness
9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Lee Shore
10. Renaissance - Island
11. Count Basie - Love is as solid as the rock of Gibraltar
12. Focus - Sugar island
13. Ben Howard - Burgh Island
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




A very personal song about a conversation the artist had with his estranged mother.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10. Ar Log : "Hiraeth" (Welsh for Nostalgia)
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10. Ar Log : "Hiraeth" (Welsh for Nostalgia)
11. Max Bygraves - Fings ain't wot they used t'be

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10. Ar Log : "Hiraeth" (Welsh for Nostalgia)
11. The Beatles - In My Life (different from #5)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Needs correcting please


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10. Ar Log : "Hiraeth" (Welsh for Nostalgia)
11. Max Bygraves - Fings ain't wot they used t'be
12. The Beatles - In My Life (different from #5)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme - Nostalgia

1. David Bowie - Heroes
2. David Sylvian - Nostalgia
3. The Beatles - Yesterday
4. Dua Lipa - Future Nostalgia (I thought I would only post hard rock and heavy metal here...I love Dua Lipa!)
5. Renaissance - In my life (I think this is one of the most moving songs I know)
6. Sufjan Stevens - Fourth of July
7. Renaissance - Mother Russia (he cries for you)
8. Bon Iver - Holocene
9. Mary Hopkin - Those were the days, my friend
10. Ar Log : "Hiraeth" (Welsh for Nostalgia)
11. Max Bygraves - Fings ain't wot they used t'be
12. The Beatles - In My Life (different from #5)
13. Sticks McGhee - Little Things We Used To Do

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia - 62.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9. Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9. Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky
10. Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In the Sky
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9. Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky
10. Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In the Sky
11. Bing Crosby - Blue Skies
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9. Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky
10. Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In the Sky
11. Bing Crosby - Blue Skies
12. Elton John, - Lucy in the sky with diamonds
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme : The Sky

1. Verdelle Smith - A Piece Of The Sky
2. Serj Tankian - Sky is Over
3. Transatlantic - Black as the Sky
4. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky
5. Jackson Browne - Late For The Sky
6. Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Sky is Crying
7. Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky
8. Porcupine Tree - The Sky moves sideways
9. Ian Van Dahl - Castles in the Sky
10. Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In the Sky
11. Bing Crosby - Blue Skies
12. Elton John, - Lucy in the sky with diamonds
13. Hoagy Carmichael - Buttermilk sky
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia - 62. The Sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up (To Be a Man)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9. Joan Baez - The Trees They Do Grow High
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9. Joan Baez - The Trees They Do Grow High
10. Lanae' Hale - Let's Grow Old Together
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9. Joan Baez - The Trees They Do Grow High
10. Lanae' Hale - Let's Grow Old Together
11. The Tallest Man On Earth - To Just Grow Away
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9. Joan Baez - The Trees They Do Grow High
10. Lanae' Hale - Let's Grow Old Together
11. The Tallest Man On Earth - To Just Grow Away
12. Louis Jordan - The Green Grass grows all around. (old children's song) 
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme : Grow(ing)
1. Rodney Atkins - Growing up like that
2. Renaissance - let it grow
3. Edison Lighthouse - Love grows (where my Rosemary goes)
4. Jack Teter - Darling I am growing old - silver threads among the gold
5. Willie Nelson - Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys
6. The Beach Boys - When I Grow Up to Be a Man
7. George Jones - I'll Be Over You (When The Grass Grows Over Me)
8. Peter Gabriel - Growing up
9. Joan Baez - The Trees They Do Grow High
10. Lanae' Hale - Let's Grow Old Together
11. The Tallest Man On Earth - To Just Grow Away
12. Louis Jordan - The Green Grass grows all around. (old children's song)
13. Ringo Starr - Grow Old With Me
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia - 62. The Sky - 63. Grow(ing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears 
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown
10. Amy Winehouse - Tears Dry On Their Own

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown
10. Amy Winehouse - Tears Dry On Their Own
11. The Teardrops - Tears Come Tumbling
12.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia - 62. The Sky - 63. Grow(ing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown
10. Amy Winehouse - Tears Dry On Their Own
11. The Teardrops - Tears Come Tumbling
12. Tears for Fears - The Hurting
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Tears

1. Ken Dodd - Tears for Souvenirs
2. Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
3. Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
4. Beach Boys - Tears in the morning
5. Vangelis - Tears in Rain
6. Question Mark & The Mysterians - 96 Tears
7. John Dowland - Lachrimae or Seven Tears
8. Johnny Nash - Tears on my pillow
9. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - Tears Of A Clown
10. Amy Winehouse - Tears Dry On Their Own
11. The Teardrops - Tears Come Tumbling
12. Tears for Fears - The Hurting
13. Jamaican folk song - Water come to me eye (Come back, Liza)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Birds - 14. The Sea - 15. Town & City - 16. Jewels - 17. Direction - 18. Fruit - 19. Seasons - 20. Animals - 21. Hills & Mountains - 22. Roads - 23. Numerals - 24. French flavour - 25. Girls names - 26. Days of the week - 27. Farm/ Country - 28. Parts of the Body - 29. Boys names - 30. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 31. Swing - 32. Africa - 33. Love - 34. Halloween - 35. Mother/Father - 36. South/Latin America - 37. Boxing - 38. States of America - 39. Smoking and drinking - 40. Comedy/funny songs - 41. Any colour but blue - 42. Greetings - 43. London - 44. Dreams - 45. Buildings - 46. Bella Italia - 47. Marriage - 48. Cold - 49. Dance - 50. Walk(ing) - 51. Heart & Soul - 52. Fire - 53. You - 54. Hurt - 55. Times of Day - 56. Nonsense Refrains - 57. Riches - 58. Home - 59. Jobs / Employment - 60. Islands - 61. Nostalgia - 62. The Sky - 63. Grow(ing) - 64. Tears

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite! 
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!
9. Kate Bush - Mrs. Bartolozzi
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!
9. Kate Bush - Mrs. Bartolozzi
10. Guns n Roses - Mr. Brownstone
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears

(I had to renumber it - 'Time' was missing. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!
9. Kate Bush - Mrs. Bartolozzi
10. Guns n Roses - Mr. Brownstone
11. The Monkees - Mr Webster
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!
9. Kate Bush - Mrs. Bartolozzi
10. Guns n Roses - Mr. Brownstone
11. The Monkees - Mr Webster
12. David Garrick - Dear Mrs. Applebee
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Surnames

1. Herman's Hermits - Mrs Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter
2. Ella Fitzgerald - Miss Otis Regrets
3. Paul McCartney and Wings - Mrs. Vandebilt
4. Manfred Mann - Semi-detached Suburban Mr James
5. Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
6. Jerry Goldsmith - The Demise of Mrs Baylock
7. Carpenters - Mr. Guder
8. The Beatles - Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite!
9. Kate Bush - Mrs. Bartolozzi
10. Guns n Roses - Mr. Brownstone
11. The Monkees - Mr Webster
12. David Garrick - Dear Mrs. Applebee
13. Billy Paul - Me and Mrs Jones

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






A karaoke favourite of mine. :devil:


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9. Van Halen - Jump

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9. Van Halen - Jump
10. Brenda Lee - Let's Jump The Broomstick
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9. Van Halen - Jump
10. Brenda Lee - Let's Jump The Broomstick
11. Swinging Blue Jeans - Hippy hippy shake
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9. Van Halen - Jump
10. Brenda Lee - Let's Jump The Broomstick
11. Swinging Blue Jeans - Hippy hippy shake
12. Chubby Checker - The Twist

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Shake, Twist or Jump (etc)

1. The Rolling Stones - Jumping Jack Flash
2. Johnny Kidd and the Pirates - Shakin' all over
3. Bill Haley and his Comets - Shake, Rattle and Roll
4. Count Basie - One o'clock jump
5. Oscar peterson and Count Basie - Jumpin' at the woodside
6. Temperance 7 - Shake
7. Dutch Swing college - Steamboat Stomp (assuming Stomp is covered by the "etc")
8. Isley Brothers - Twist and shout
9. Van Halen - Jump
10. Brenda Lee - Let's Jump The Broomstick
11. Swinging Blue Jeans - Hippy hippy shake
12. Chubby Checker - The Twist
13. Dire Straits - Twisting by the pool
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9. Aerosmith - Get The Lead Out
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9. Aerosmith - Get The Lead Out
10. Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9. Aerosmith - Get The Lead Out
10. Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold
11. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9. Aerosmith - Get The Lead Out
10. Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold
11. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger
12. Element song - Tom Lehrer
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Chemical elements

1. Sting - Lithium sunset
2. Harry Champion - Any Old Iron
3. Neil Young - Heart of gold
4. Slim Whitman - Silver threads among the gold
5. Dutch Swing college - Tin roof blues
6. The Sweet - Love is like oxygen
7. James Taylor - Copperline
8. Tori Amos - Carbon
9. Aerosmith - Get The Lead Out
10. Richard Wagner - Das Rheingold
11. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger
12. Element song - Tom Lehrer
13. Brian Eno - King's lead hat

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9. Gnash - P.S.
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9. Gnash - P.S.
10.Beatles - PS I love you
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9. Gnash - P.S.
10.Beatles - PS I love you
11. MFSB - TSOP
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9. Gnash - P.S.
10.Beatles - PS I love you
11. MFSB - TSOP
12. Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A.
13
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: abbreviations

1. Harry Chapin - Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D.
2. Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA
3. Guns N'Roses - I.R.S.
4. Village People - YMCA
5. ABBA - S.O.S.
6. Ming Tea - BBC
7. The Kingston Trio - M.T.A.
8. Peter Gabriel - D.I.Y.
9. Gnash - P.S.
10.Beatles - PS I love you
11. MFSB - TSOP
12. Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A.
13. Jason Donovan - R.S.V.P.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69 abbreviations

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - (outer) Space etc

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69 abbreviations
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Phil loves classical

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69 abbreviations
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Like how she plays the keyboard.


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1. David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

We did Sun, Moon, Stars (Planets - Space - you get the idea! ), which comes close. Shall we try not to duplicate songs from that play list?

_1. Blue Moon of Kentucky
2. Albion Band - Moon Shines Bright and the Stars Give a Light
3. Mike Oldfield ft. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
4. Pink Floyd - Set the controls for the heart of the sun
5. (ancient Hindu chant) Surya Ashtakam (Prayer to the Sun God)
6. Sunny side of the street Ella and Count Basie
7. Enchantment - Sunshine
8. Jack Teagarden - Stars fell on Alabama
9. David Bowie - Starman
10.Sir Tom Jones & Celeste - Blue Moon
11. Sting - Moon over Bourbon Street
12. Tangerine Dream - Alpha Centauri
13. Hair - Let the sunshine in_


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, sorry - my bad - I forgot about mentioning space in brackets when I did Sun, Moon, Stars. 
(I was trying to make it easier at that point, not realising that people's ingenuity and knowledge made that unnecessary.)

However, some songs have been duplicated in different lists, and I think it's inevitable as the game has grown.

It's nice that it took off like this - sooner or later we're going to run out!


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1. David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
5. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1. David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
5. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
6. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tho post on top of this page has been overlooked...I posted at the same time...


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board -

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9. Rah Band - Clouds Across the Moon
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9. Rah Band - Clouds Across the Moon
10. Super Rocket Rumble - Man or Astro-Man?
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9. Rah Band - Clouds Across the Moon
10. Super Rocket Rumble - Man or Astro-Man?
11. Queen - Flash
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9. Rah Band - Clouds Across the Moon
10. Super Rocket Rumble - Man or Astro-Man?
11. Queen - Flash
12. Deep Purple - Space Truckin'
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - (outer) Space etc.

1.David Bowie - Space Oddity
2. The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
3. The B-52's - Planet Claire
4. The Chemical Brothers - Escape Velocity
5. Vektor - Cygnus Terminal
6. Kayak - Chance for a lifetime
7. Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone From the Sun
8. Al Stewart - The Sirens of Titan
9. Rah Band - Clouds Across the Moon
10. Super Rocket Rumble - Man or Astro-Man?
11. Queen - Flash
12. Deep Purple - Space Truckin'
13. Frank Sinatra - Fly Me to The Moon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) 
1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)
1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps? 
3.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco
9. Peter, Paul & Mary - If I had a hammer
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco
9. Peter, Paul & Mary - If I had a hammer
10. Nina Simone -Strange Fruit
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 




Not the original artist (Billie Holiday), but in my opinion the best cover of the song.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco
9. Peter, Paul & Mary - If I had a hammer
10. Nina Simone -Strange Fruit
11. Donovan - The Universal Soldier
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco
9. Peter, Paul & Mary - If I had a hammer
10. Nina Simone -Strange Fruit
11. Donovan - The Universal Soldier
12. John Lennon - Working Class Hero
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - counterculture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

1. Bob Dylan - A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall
2. Frank Zappa/Mothers Of Invention - Who Needs The Peace Corps?
3. Bob Dylan - It's all right, Ma (I'm only bleeding)
4. Joni Mitchell - Woodstock
5. The Who - My Generation
6. Satyricon - Mother North
7. Linda Ronstadt - Different Drum
8. The Mamas & The Papas - San Francisco
9. Peter, Paul & Mary - If I had a hammer
10. Nina Simone -Strange Fruit
11. Donovan - The Universal Soldier
12. John Lennon - Working Class Hero
13. Bob Dylan - The Times they are a changing.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9. Brenda Lee - Alone With You
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9. Brenda Lee - Alone With You
10. Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Lonely Financial Zone
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9. Brenda Lee - Alone With You
10. Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Lonely Financial Zone
11. Julie London - Alone Together

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9. Brenda Lee - Alone With You
10. Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Lonely Financial Zone
11. Julie London - Alone TogetherTom Waits - Lonely
12. Tom Waits - Lonely
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Alone or Lonely

1. Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely
2. Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
3. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Alone again (Naturally)
4. The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
5. Lonely Day - System of a Down
6. Wilco - How to Fight Loneliness
7. Living Colour - Nothingness
8. Pink Floyd - Nobody Home
9. Brenda Lee - Alone With You
10. Jonathan Richman & The Modern Lovers - Lonely Financial Zone
11. Julie London - Alone TogetherTom Waits - Lonely
12. Tom Waits - Lonely
13. Heart - Alone
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) 
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chilham

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8.Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8. Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9. Paul Simon - René And Georgette Magritte With Their Dog After The War
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8. Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9. Paul Simon - René And Georgette Magritte With Their Dog After The War
10. Stephen Bishop - Picasso Played a Blue Guitar

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: art and artists

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8. Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9. Paul Simon - René And Georgette Magritte With Their Dog After The War
10. Stephen Bishop - Picasso Played a Blue Guitar
11. The Rembrandts - I'll be there for you

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8. Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9. Paul Simon - René And Georgette Magritte With Their Dog After The War
10. Stephen Bishop - Picasso Played a Blue Guitar
11. The Rembrandts - I'll be there for you
12. Mussorgsky - Pictures at Exhibition

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme: art and artists

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
2. Don McLean - Vincent (Starry Starry Night)
3. Bob Dylan - She's got everything she needs, she's an artist, she don't look back.
4. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
5. Brian & Michael - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (L.S. Lowry)
6. Wings - Picasso's Last Words
7. 10CC - Art for Art's sake
8. Simon & Garfunkel - So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright
9. Paul Simon - René And Georgette Magritte With Their Dog After The War
10. Stephen Bishop - Picasso Played a Blue Guitar
11. The Rembrandts - I'll be there for you
12. Mussorgsky - Pictures at Exhibition
13. Jonathan Richman- No One Was Like Vermeer

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World 
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World - that was one we played a lot as teenagers as my brother bought the 45. My sister and I both loved it and were infuriated by it.


----------



## Ingélou

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World
9. Cilla Black - You're My World
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World
9. Cilla Black - You're My World
10. Iron Maiden - Brave New World
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World
9. Cilla Black - You're My World
10. Iron Maiden - Brave New World
11. Oasis - Half The World Away
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World
9. Cilla Black - You're My World
10. Iron Maiden - Brave New World
11. Oasis - Half The World Away
12. Pixies - All Over The World 
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic World

1. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
2. Dvorak - New World Symphony
3. Gary Jules - Mad World
4. Peter and Gordon - A world without love
5. Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World
6. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World
7. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World
8. ·James Brown - It's A Man's, Man's, Man's World
9. Cilla Black - You're My World
10. Iron Maiden - Brave New World
11. Oasis - Half The World Away
12. Pixies - All Over The World
13. Garbage - The world is not enough
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






One of my favourite songs.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Thomas Morley - April is in my mistress' face (sang it in high school mid 80s, I was a tenor then)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9. Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9. Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will
10. Lucifer - I can see the sun in late December
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9. Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will
10. Lucifer - I can see the sun in late December
11. Uriah Heep - July Morning

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: Months of the year

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9. Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will
10. Lucifer - I can see the sun in late December
11. Uriah Heep - July Morning
12. U2 - October
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

1. Green Day - Wake me up when September ends
2. Tom Waits - November
3. Bryan Ferry - September song (May to December)
4. Larry Parks - April showers
5. Dinah Washington - September in the rain
6. George Shearing - I'll remember April
7. Kayak - May
8. Mark Dinning - January
9. Simon & Garfunkel - April Come She Will
10. Lucifer - I can see the sun in late December
11. Uriah Heep - July Morning
12. U2 - October
13. Guns N' Roses - November Rain

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9. Gustav Holst - Mars
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9. Gustav Holst - Mars
10. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9. Gustav Holst - Mars
10. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows
11. David Bowie - God Knows I'm Good
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9. Gustav Holst - Mars
10. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows
11. David Bowie - God Knows I'm Good
12. Ella Fitzgerald - What a friend we have in Jesus

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New topic: God/gods

1. Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters
2. Tori Amos - Hey Jupiter
3. XTC - Dear God
4. Eloy - Poseidon's Creation
5. Sam Cooke - Cupid
6. Kate Rusby and Tim O'Brien - All God's Angels
7. Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God
8. Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side
9. Gustav Holst - Mars
10. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows
11. David Bowie - God Knows I'm Good
12. Ella Fitzgerald - What a friend we have in Jesus
13. The Beach Boys - That's Why God Made the Radio
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy
1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3.Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy Lord Franklin (Folk song 19th Century)
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Frankland
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. Irish folk song, sung by Anne Briggs - She moved through the Fair
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. Irish folk song, sung by Anne Briggs - She moved through the Fair
10. John Adams - On the Transmigration of Souls
11. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. Irish folk song, sung by Anne Briggs - She moved through the Fair
10. John Adams - On the Transmigration of Souls
11. Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. Irish folk song, sung by Anne Briggs - She moved through the Fair
10. John Adams - On the Transmigration of Souls
11. Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
12. Marty Robbins - El Paso
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Tragedy

1. Mount Eerie - Real Death
2. Louis Killen - The Trimdon Grange Explosion
3. Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I Love Her
4. Tom Waits - The Fall of Troy
5. Sufjan Steven - John Wayne Gacy, Jr.
6. Martin Carthy - Lord Franklin
7. Traditional Folk Song - In Bruton Town - sung by Sandy Denny
8. Don McLean - Vincent
9. Irish folk song, sung by Anne Briggs - She moved through the Fair
10. John Adams - On the Transmigration of Souls
11. Gordon Lightfoot - Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
12. Marty Robbins - El Paso
13. Bee Gees - Tragedy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






I don't have time to post a new subject now - any other player can pick one.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie) 
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9. Katie Melua - Mary Pickford
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9. Katie Melua - Mary Pickford
10. Eagles- James Dean
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9. Katie Melua - Mary Pickford
10. Eagles- James Dean
11. Nicki Minaj - Marilyn Monroe
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9. Katie Melua - Mary Pickford
10. Eagles- James Dean
11. Nicki Minaj - Marilyn Monroe
12. Harpo - Moviestar
13.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New topic: Movies (no "theme from..." or soundtracks please)

1. Mika - Grace Kelly
2. Def Leppard - Bad Actress
3. Everly Brothers - Wake Up Little Susie (The movie's over, it's four o'clock -And we're in trouble deep)
4. Drifters - Kissing in the back row of the movies
5. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
6. Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn (Anthony 0r 1989 Movie)
7. Dire Straits - Skateaway ("She's making movies on location...")
8. Lady Gaga - John Wayne
9. Katie Melua - Mary Pickford
10. Eagles- James Dean
11. Nicki Minaj - Marilyn Monroe
12. Harpo - Moviestar
13. San Cisco - Fred Astaire
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2.


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5.


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
9 Ella Fitzgerald - You turned the tables on me
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
9 Ella Fitzgerald - You turned the tables on me
10. Nils Frahm - Toilet Brushes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
9 Ella Fitzgerald - You turned the tables on me
10. Nils Frahm - Toilet Brushes
11. UB40 - Rat in mi kitchen
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
9 Ella Fitzgerald - You turned the tables on me
10. Nils Frahm - Toilet Brushes
11. UB40 - Rat in mi kitchen
12. Clancy Bros & Tommy Makem - Courting in the Kitchen 
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

1. Courtney Marie Andrews - Table for One
2. Beach Boys-In My Room
3. Don McLean - Empty chairs
4. Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
5. James Keelaghan - Kiri's Piano
6. Sia - Chandelier
7. Tintern Abbey - Vacuum Cleaner
8. Hoagy Carmichael - Old Rocking chair
9 Ella Fitzgerald - You turned the tables on me
10. Nils Frahm - Toilet Brushes
11. UB40 - Rat in mi kitchen
12. Clancy Bros & Tommy Makin - Courting in the Kitchen
13.Johnny Cash - My Grandfathers Clock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand 
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods & rooms) -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6.

_Kept some letters by his bed
Dated nineteen sixty-two
He had underlined in red
Every single "I love you"_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. The Box Tops - The letter
7.


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9. Living Colour - Open Letter to a Landlord

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9. Living Colour - Open Letter to a Landlord
10. Tino Rossi - Écris-moi (My tango-besotted school-pal introduced me to this.)
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9. Living Colour - Open Letter to a Landlord
10. Tino Rossi - Écris-moi (My tango-mad school-pal introduced me to this.)
11. The Marvelettes - Please Mr. Postman
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Default

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9. Living Colour - Open Letter to a Landlord
10. Tino Rossi - Écris-moi (My tango-mad school-pal introduced me to this.)
11. The Marvelettes - Please Mr. Postman
12. Blood Brothers - Take a letter Miss Jones
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Writing and Letters

1. Pat Boone - Love Letters in the Sand
2. Ketty Lester - Love letters straight from your heart
3. King Crimson - The Letters
4. R.B. Greaves - Take a Letter, Maria
5. George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today
6. Vampire Weekend - Oxford Comma
7. Adam Faith - Take A Message to Martha
8. The Beatles - Paperback Writer
9. Living Colour - Open Letter to a Landlord
10. Tino Rossi - Écris-moi (My tango-mad school-pal introduced me to this.)
11. The Marvelettes - Please Mr. Postman
12. Blood Brothers - Take a letter Miss Jones
13. Ink Spots - Take a letter miss Brown
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.) - Writing & letters

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark 
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10. BiIly Murray - Sister Susie's sewing shirts for soldiers 
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10. BiIly Murray - Sister Susie's sewing shirts for soldiers
11. Elvis Presley - Little Sister
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10. BiIly Murray - Sister Susie's sewing shirts for soldiers
11. Elvis Presley - Little Sister
12. Avicii - Hey Brother

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10. BiIly Murray - Sister Susie's sewing shirts for soldiers
11. Elvis Presley - Little Sister
12. Avicii - Hey Brother
13. Bob Dylan - Oh Sister
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme - Brothers &/or Sisters

1. Al Jolson - Brother can you spare a dime
2. Eurythmics - Sisters are doing it for themselves
3. America - Sister Golden Hair
4. David Bowie - The Bewlay Brothers
5. Satyricon - To Your Brethren in the Dark
6. MC5 - Sister Anne
7. Marvin Gaye - What's Happening Brother
8. The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
9. Kodaline - Brother
10. BiIly Murray - Sister Susie's sewing shirts for soldiers
11. Elvis Presley - Little Sister
12. Avicii - Hey Brother
13. Train- Hey, Soul Sister 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (we've had 'buildings' inc houses, but this is furniture or rooms in the house etc.) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9. 19th Century Soldiers' Song - Colonel Burnaby
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9. 19th Century Soldiers' Song - Colonel Burnaby
10. Dick Gaughan - The 51st (highland) Division's Farewell to Sicily
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9. 19th Century Soldiers' Song - Colonel Burnaby
10. Dick Gaughan - The 51st (highland) Division's Farewell to Sicily
11. Lonnie Donegan - The Battle of New Orleans
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9. 19th Century Soldiers' Song - Colonel Burnaby
10. Dick Gaughan - The 51st (highland) Division's Farewell to Sicily
11. Lonnie Donegan - The Battle of New Orleans
12. Old Blind Dogs - Battle of Harlaw
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Conflict

1. Pink Floyd - Us and Them
2. Sepultura - Territory
3. Julien Baker - Sour Breath
4. Mozart - 'Via, resti servita, madama brillante'
5. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
6. Midnight Oil - US Forces
7. The Cranberries - Zombie
8. Genesis - The Battle of Epping Forest
9. 19th Century Soldiers' Song - Colonel Burnaby
10. Dick Gaughan - The 51st (highland) Division's Farewell to Sicily
11. Lonnie Donegan - The Battle of New Orleans
12. Old Blind Dogs - Battle of Harlaw
13. A. Steffani, "Combatton quest'alma" - Cecilia Bartoli, Phillipe Jaroussky.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 83. Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man
9. Sky - Tuba smarties
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man
9. Sky - Tuba smarties
10. Nat Gonella - Someone stole Gabriel's horn
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man
9. Sky - Tuba smarties
10. Nat Gonella - Someone stole Gabriel's horn
11. Bob Dylan - Hey, Mr Tambourine Man
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man
9. Sky - Tuba smarties
10. Nat Gonella - Someone stole Gabriel's horn
11. Bob Dylan - Hey, Mr Tambourine Man
12. Kate Bush - Violin
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - Named Musical Instruments

1. The Harp That Once Through Tara's Halls - Thomas Moore poem set to music.
2. Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex
3. Bread - The guitar man
4. Ocie Stockard and His Wanderers - Bass Man Jive
5. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
6. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
7. Tom Waits - The Piano Has Been Drinking
8. Bily Joel - Piano man
9. Sky - Tuba smarties
10. Nat Gonella - Someone stole Gabriel's horn
11. Bob Dylan - Hey, Mr Tambourine Man
12. Kate Bush - Violin
13. Steve Howe (Yes) - Lute Concerto in D Major
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments -
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running/walking

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Best to stick to 'running' and other fast movement? We've had 'walking' - see no. 51 on page 49. 

Walk(ing)

1. The Four Seasons - Walk Like a Man
2.Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'
3. Billy Cotton - Lambeth walk
4. Den Martin - Walking in a winter wonderland
5. Aled Jones - Walking in the air
6. Jo Stafford - Walking My Baby Back Home
7. Aerosmith - Walk This Way
8. Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk
9. The Goons - I'm walking backwards for Christmas
10. The Bangles - Walk like an Egyptian
11. Johnny Cash - walk the line
12. Helen Shapiro - Walking back to Happiness
13. Gerry Mulligan - Walking shoes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running hard
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running hard
6. Ella Fitzgerald - Running wild
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9. Judas Priest - Running Wild
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9. Judas Priest - Running Wild
10. Pink Floyd - On the Run
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9. Judas Priest - Running Wild
10. Pink Floyd - On the Run
11. Flock of seagulls - I ran (so far away)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9. Judas Priest - Running Wild
10. Pink Floyd - On the Run
11. Flock of seagulls - I ran (so far away)
12. Sweet - Fox on the run
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme - 84. Running

1. Ray Stevens - Joggin
2. Merle Haggard - The Running Kind
3. Lindisfarne - Run for home
4. Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run
5. Renaissance - Running Hard
6. Dan Fogelberg - Run for The Roses
7. Ella Fitzgerald - Running Wild
8. Tom Petty - Running down a dream
9. Judas Priest - Running Wild
10. Pink Floyd - On the Run
11. Flock of seagulls - I ran (so far away)
12. Sweet - Fox on the run
13. Wings - Band on the run
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

Why don't you just go ahead and do all 13?


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9. Tom Waits - You Can Never Hold Back Spring
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9. Tom Waits - You Can Never Hold Back Spring
10. Herman's Hermits - Hold On
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9. Tom Waits - You Can Never Hold Back Spring
10. Herman's Hermits - Hold On
11. Fleetwood Mac - Hold Me
12. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9. Tom Waits - You Can Never Hold Back Spring
10. Herman's Hermits - Hold On
11. Fleetwood Mac - Hold Me
12. Toto - Hold the line
13.


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme Hold - ing

1. Beatles - I wanna hold your hand
2. James Bay - Hold Back The River
3. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart
4. Vampire Weekend - Hold You Now
5. Simply Red - Holding back the years
6. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me
7. The Beatles - Hold Me Tight
8. ELO - Hold on tight
9. Tom Waits - You Can Never Hold Back Spring
10. Herman's Hermits - Hold On
11. Fleetwood Mac - Hold Me
12. Toto - Hold the line
13. Ella Edmondson - Hold on to your horses
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9. Pat Boone - The main attraction
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9. Pat Boone - The main attraction
10. Tina Turner - Simply the best
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9. Pat Boone - The main attraction
10. Tina Turner - Simply the best
11. Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - I've got my love to keep me warm

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9. Pat Boone - The main attraction
10. Tina Turner - Simply the best
11. Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - I've got my love to keep me warm
12. The Beatles - Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Gloating & Boasting

1. Peggy Lee - Goody Goody
2. Connie Francis - Who's Sorry Now?
3. Clarence Williams' Blue Five - Everybody Loves My Baby
4. Dixie Stompers - I found a new baby
5. Anthrax - I'm The Man
6. Hank Snow - I've Been Everywhere, man
7. Queen - We are the champions
8. Del Shannon - Hats Off To Larry
9. Pat Boone - The main attraction
10. Tina Turner - Simply the best
11. Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - I've got my love to keep me warm
12. The Beatles - Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby
13. Pogues - I'm a man you don't meet every day
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - Gloating & Boasting -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. I wanna be like you
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8.Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8. Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9. Kayak - Want you to want be mine
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8. Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9. Kayak - Want you to be mine
10. Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8. Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9. Kayak - Want you to be mine
10. Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
11. Wurzels - I wanna be an Eddie Stobart driver
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8. Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9. Kayak - Want you to be mine
10. Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
11. Wurzels - I wanna be an Eddie Stobart driver
12. Luther Ingram - If Loving You Is Wrong
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

What do you want?

1. (Jungle Book) I wanna be like you
2. Dusty Springfield - I only want to be with you
3. One Direction - I want to write you a song
4. Beatles - I Wanna Be Your Man
5. Culture Club - Do you really want to hurt me?
6. The New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing
7. Queen - I Want It All
8. Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
9. Kayak - Want you to be mine
10. Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
11. Wurzels - I wanna be an Eddie Stobart driver
12. Luther Ingram - If Loving You Is Wrong
13. Queen - I Want to Break Free
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3.


----------



## Taggart

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7.


----------



## Taggart

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. he Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9.


----------



## Metairie Road

New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9. The Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
10.


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9. The Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
10. Gryphon - Midnight Mushrumps

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9. The Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
10. Gryphon - Midnight Mushrumps
11. George Jones - If Drinkin' Don't Kill Me
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9. The Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
10. Gryphon - Midnight Mushrumps
11. George Jones - If Drinkin' Don't Kill Me
12. Roxy Music - In The Midnight hour
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

1. Bruce Springsteen - State Trooper
2. The Cramps - Sunglasses After Dark
3. Johnny Cash - Highway Patrolman
4. CCR - Midnight special
5. Judas Priest - Living After Midnight
6. Smokie - I'll meet you at midnight
7. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp
8. Paul Simon - Late in the evening
9. The Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
10. Gryphon - Midnight Mushrumps
11. George Jones - If Drinkin' Don't Kill Me
12. Roxy Music - In The Midnight hour
13. Kris Kristofferson, Help me make it through the night
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. taking place late at night (things, action, or emotion/feelings)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (89): Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme: Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9. Little River Band - Reminiscing
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (89): Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9. Little River Band - Reminiscing
10. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - I Can't Forget You & That's What Love Will Do
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (89): Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9. Little River Band - Reminiscing
10. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - I Can't Forget You & That's What Love Will Do
11. Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers - Do you remember?
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (89): Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9. Little River Band - Reminiscing
10. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - I Can't Forget You & That's What Love Will Do
11. Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers - Do you remember?
12. Patrice Rushen - Forget Me Nots
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (89): Memory

1. The Shangri- Las - Remember ( Walking in the Sand)
2. Earth and Fire - Memories
3. Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days
4. Chet Baker - I'll remember April
5. Lauren Daigle - I Remember (I can't stop thinking about)
6. Donna Summer - I Remember Yesterday
7. Sandie Shaw - There is always something there to remind me
8. Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
9. Little River Band - Reminiscing
10. Joe Brown & The Bruvvers - I Can't Forget You & That's What Love Will Do
11. Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers - Do you remember?
12. Patrice Rushen - Forget Me Nots
13. Dave Arch - Time to Remember
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me 
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7.


----------



## Jacck

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8.


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands (do it - let's do it)

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down
10. Moody Blues - Go now
11.


----------



## Taggart

New Theme (90) - Imperatives/ Commands

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down
10. Moody Blues - Go now
11. Big Joe Williams - Baby Please Don't Go
12.


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (90) - Imperatives

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down
10. Moody Blues - Go now
11. Big Joe Williams - Baby Please Don't Go
12. Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Hold tight
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (90) - Imperatives

1. Amen Corner - Bend me shape me
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - Now hearken to my strict command (Princess Ida)
3. The Beatles - Why Don't We Do It In The Road?
4. Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
5. Pink Fairies - Do It
6. Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop
7. Santana - Hold On
8. The Beach Boy - Help Me, Rhonda
9. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down
10. Moody Blues - Go now
11. Big Joe Williams - Baby Please Don't Go
12. Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - Hold tight
13. The Dubliners - Don't Get Married Girls
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (broadside ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
6. Neil Young - Down by the River
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
6. Neil Young - Down by the River
7. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
6. Neil Young - Down by the River
7. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
8. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr. 
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone
6. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
7. Neil Young - Down by the River
8. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
9. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr.
10. Adam and the Ants - Stand and deliver
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

Looks like my #1261 Johnny Cash disappeared ...


----------



## Art Rock

And, poof! it's back. :tiphat:


----------



## Conrad2

Corrected Board:

New Theme: (91) - Running
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone
6. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
7. Neil Young - Down by the River
8. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
9. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr.
10. Adam and the Ants - Stand and deliver
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone
6. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
7. Neil Young - Down by the River
8. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
9. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr.
10. Adam and the Ants - Stand and deliver
11. Ewan Maccoll / Traditional - Turpin Hero (But actually he was a thug.  )
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5562452-dick-turpin


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone
6. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
7. Neil Young - Down by the River
8. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
9. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr.
10. Adam and the Ants - Stand and deliver
11. Ewan Maccoll / Traditional - Turpin Hero (But actually he was a thug. )
12. Ray Charles Willie Nelson - Seven Spanish Angels (Bandit song)
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (91) - Crime/criminals

1. Bob Dylan - Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts
2. Martin Carthy - Two Butchers (ballad of highway robbery, 18C)
3. Martin Carthy - Famous Flower Of Serving Men (Murder Ballad Child 106)
4. Buoys - Give up your guns
5. Johnny Cash - Delia's Gone
6. Georgie Fame - Bonnie and Clyde
7. Neil Young - Down by the River
8. Joan Baez - Pretty Boy Floyd
9. Sufjan Stevens - John Wayne Gacy Jr.
10. Adam and the Ants - Stand and deliver
11. Ewan Maccoll / Traditional - Turpin Hero (But actually he was a thug. )
12. Ray Charles Willie Nelson - Seven Spanish Angels (Bandit song)
13. Bryan Ferry - Miss Otis regrets

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals

New theme: It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2.


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme: It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction 
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Bad Brains - I Against I
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now
10.The Highwaymen - I Still Miss Someone 
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now
10.The Highwaymen - I Still Miss Someone 
11. Ray Charles, Cleo Laine - I got plenty of nothing
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now
10.The Highwaymen - I Still Miss Someone
11. Ray Charles, Cleo Laine - I got plenty of nothing
12. David Bowie - I Can't Give Everything Away
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New theme (92): It's all about me (songs starting with I ...)

1. Tori Amos - I can't see New York
2. The Beatles - I Am The Walrus
3. Musica Reservata - I am a Jolly Foster (Tudor song; anon)
4. The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction
5. Wilco - I Am Trying to Break Your Heart
6. Emperor - I am the Black Wizards
7. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
8. Mawkin Causley - I Am The Song
9. Jon and Vangelis - I hear you now
10.The Highwaymen - I Still Miss Someone
11. Ray Charles, Cleo Laine - I got plenty of nothing
12. David Bowie - I Can't Give Everything Away
13. Temperance 7 - I can't Sleep
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (in title)

New theme - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8.


----------



## Taggart

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9. Meat Loaf - Paradise by the dashboardlight
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9. Meat Loaf - Paradise by the dashboardlight
10.Little Jimmy Dickens - May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose (horrible, but fits!) 
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9. Meat Loaf - Paradise by the dashboardlight
10.Little Jimmy Dickens - May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose (horrible, but fits!)
11. The Ronettes - Paradise
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9. Meat Loaf - Paradise by the dashboardlight
10.Little Jimmy Dickens - May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose (horrible, but fits!)
11. The Ronettes - Paradise
12. Genesis/Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise 
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New theme (93) - Paradise.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Coldplay - Paradise
2. Billy Fury - Halfway to Paradise
3. Amen Corner - (If Paradise Is) Half As Nice
4. John Prine - Paradise
5.Otis Williams - In Paradise
6. "Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise (Official Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
7. Tengger - Tian Tang (Paradise)
8. In Paradisum (Gregorian chant)
9. Meat Loaf - Paradise by the dashboardlight
10.Little Jimmy Dickens - May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose (horrible, but fits!)
11. The Ronettes - Paradise
12. Genesis/Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise
13. Guns n' roses - Paradise city
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:
1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (in title) - 93 Paradise

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New theme Loss/lose/losing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://charltonteaching.blogspot.com/2019/06/felton-lonnin-sung-in-northumbrian.html


----------



## Conrad2

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Barbebleu

1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9. Andy Williams - Can’t Get Used To Losing You 
10.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9. Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You
10.Darlettes - Lost
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9. Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You
10.Darlettes - Lost
11. Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes - The love I lost
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9. Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You
10.Darlettes - Lost
11. Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes - The love I lost
12. Big Brother & The Holding Company - Women Is Losers
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

New theme (94) Loss/lose/losing

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Ray Charles - Born to lose
2. The Beatles - I'm a Loser
3. John McCormack - The Lost Chord
4. Bread - Lost without your love
5. Beck - Loser
6. The High Level Ranters - Felton Lonnen (Northumbrian folk song about a lost child)
7. Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday
8. Weavers - On Top Of Old Smokey (I lost my true lover)
9. Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You
10.Darlettes - Lost
11. Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes - The love I lost
12. Big Brother & The Holding Company - Women Is Losers
13. Death Grips - Lost Boys

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (in title) - 93 Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
7.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Barbebleu

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Elvis Costello - The Angels Wanna Wear my Red Shoes
7. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
8.

I see Dorsetmike sneaked his in while I was writing mine!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
7. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
8. Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
7. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
8. Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
9. Fleet Foxes - Bedouin Dress
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
7. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
8. Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
9. Fleet Foxes - Bedouin Dress
10. Darke & Taylor - Tank Top (No Sleeves)
11.


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (at begin of title) - 93 Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Elvis Costello - The Angels Wanna Wear my Red Shoes
7. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
8. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
9. Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
10. Fleet Foxes - Bedouin Dress
11. Darke & Taylor - Tank Top (No Sleeves)
12. The Shirts - Laugh and walk away
13.


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme (95) - Things you can wear

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Steeleye Span - All Round My Hat
2. Alvin Stardust - Red dress
3. Dolly Parton - Coat of Many Colours
4. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes
5. Kate Bush - The red shoes
6. Elvis Costello - The Angels Wanna Wear my Red Shoes
7. Nancy Sinatra - These boots are made for walking
8. Ray Charles - Put On Your High Heel Sneakers
9. Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
10. Fleet Foxes - Bedouin Dress
11. Darke & Taylor - Tank Top (No Sleeves)
12. The Shirts - Laugh and walk away
13. The Dubliners - Galway Shawl
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (at begin of title) - 93 Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

!. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (instrumental)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (instrumental)
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






Fixed list


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry, Azol - I posted just after you and didn't see your post - 

Corrected Board:

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(a beautiful video to look at)


----------



## Metairie Road

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Arvo Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
9. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

8=3... should not count....


----------



## Metairie Road

Sorry - somebody beat me to it.

Continue from 8


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Azol

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9. Brian Eno/Harold Budd - The Plateaux Of Mirror
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9. Brian Eno/Harold Budd - The Plateaux Of Mirror
10. English Beat - Mirror in the Bathroom
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9. Brian Eno/Harold Budd - The Plateaux Of Mirror
10. English Beat - Mirror in the Bathroom
11. Solid base - Mirror mirror on the wall
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9. Brian Eno/Harold Budd - The Plateaux Of Mirror
10. English Beat - Mirror in the Bathroom
11. Solid base - Mirror mirror on the wall
12. Control D - Vision In The Mirror
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Varick

New Theme (96) - Mirrors (glass - reflections...)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Del Shannon - Ginny in the Mirror
2. Human League - Mirror man
3. Arvo Pärt- Spiegel im Spiegel (mirror(s) in the mirror)
4. Steve Roach - Reflections in Suspension
5. David McCallum - House of Mirrors (Instrumental)
6. Alquin - Fool in the mirror
7. Max Richter - Mirrors
8. Uriah Heep - Look at yourself
9. Brian Eno/Harold Budd - The Plateaux Of Mirror
10. English Beat - Mirror in the Bathroom
11. Solid base - Mirror mirror on the wall
12. Control D - Vision In The Mirror
13. Elbow - Mirrorball
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Varick

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (at begin of title) - 93 Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






V


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9. Pearl Bailey - Solid Gold Cadillac
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9. Pearl Bailey - Solid Gold Cadillac
10. Nic Jones - The Golden Glove (folk song/ broadside ballad)
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9. Pearl Bailey - Solid Gold Cadillac
10. Nic Jones - The Golden Glove (folk song)
11. Stone Roses - Fools gold
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9. Pearl Bailey - Solid Gold Cadillac
10. Nic Jones - The Golden Glove (folk song/ broadside ballad)
11. Stone Roses - Fools gold
12. Arlo Guthrie - Sailing down this Golden River
13.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (97) - Gold

1. Prince - Gold
2. The Three Peppers - Get The Gold
3. Janice Buckner - Nine Gold Medals
4. Renaissance - Golden Key
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Lovers gold
6. Manchester Orchestra - The Gold
7. Spandau Ballet - Gold
8. Clannad - Caisleáin Óir (The Golden Castle)
9. Pearl Bailey - Solid Gold Cadillac
10. Nic Jones - The Golden Glove (folk song/ broadside ballad)
11. Stone Roses - Fools gold
12. Arlo Guthrie - Sailing down this Golden River
13. Tom Petty - The Golden Rose
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92 I (at begin of title) - 93 Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) - 97. Gold

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9. Eagles - Lyin' Eyes
10.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9. Eagles - Lying Eyes
10. Steeleye Span - Four Nights Drunk (cheating wife's lying excuses)
11.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9. Eagles - Lying Eyes
10. Steeleye Span - Four Nights Drunk (cheating wife's lying excuses)
11. The Louvin Brothers - Satan Lied to Me
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9. Eagles - Lying Eyes
10. Steeleye Span - Four Nights Drunk (cheating wife's lying excuses)
11. The Louvin Brothers - Satan Lied to Me
12. Julie London - Cry me a river
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (98) - Deceit

1. Connie Francis - Lipstick On Your Collar
2. Amy Winehouse - Between The Cheats
3. Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer
4. Patsy Cline - Your cheating heart
5. Ella Fitzgerald - Those little white lies
6. Porter Wagoner The Carroll County Accident
7. Del Shannon - Lies
8. Mel Tormé - Careless hands
9. Eagles - Lying Eyes
10. Steeleye Span - Four Nights Drunk (cheating wife's lying excuses)
11. The Louvin Brothers - Satan Lied to Me
12. Julie London - Cry me a river
13. Robert Cray Band - Right Next Door

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92. I (at begin of title) - 93. Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) - 97. Gold - 98. Deceit

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together

Well, it is our 21st wedding anniversary... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

*Happy Anniversary, Mr and Mrs Art Rock - wishing you a lovely day & many more happy years together! xxx*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

Happy Anniversary







have a great day.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9. Emmylou Harris - Together again
10.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9. Emmylou Harris - Together again
10. Sonny Boy Williamson - Too Close Together

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9. Emmylou Harris - Together again
10. Sonny Boy Williamson - Too Close Together
11. Jack Johnson - Better Together
12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92. I (at begin of title) - 93. Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) - 97. Gold - 98. Deceit
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9. Emmylou Harris - Together again
10. Sonny Boy Williamson - Too Close Together
11. Jack Johnson - Better Together
12. The Cats - Let's go together
13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

New Theme (99) - Together

1. Turtles - Happy together
2. Al Green - Let's Stay Together
3. The Temptations - What Love Has Joined Together
4. Phil Oakey and Giorgio Moroder - Together in electric dreams
5. Loudness - We Could Be Together (I wore out this LP in the 80s!)
6. The Beatles - Come Together
7. Al Jarreau - We're In This Love Together
8. Eurogliders - We Will Together
9. Emmylou Harris - Together again
10. Sonny Boy Williamson - Too Close Together
11. Jack Johnson - Better Together
12. The Cats - Let's go together
13. Carly Simon - When We're Together

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen (sets of 13) Themes so far:

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92. I (at begin of title) - 93. Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) - 97. Gold - 98. Deceit - 99. - Together

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever

Listen at your own peril!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9. Mayhem - Life Eternal
10. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9. Mayhem - Life Eternal
10. Bangles - Eternal flame
11.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dorsetmike

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9. Mayhem - Life Eternal
10. Bangles - Eternal flame
11. Justin Hayward - Forever Autumn
12.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Conrad2

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9. Mayhem - Life Eternal
10. Bangles - Eternal flame
11. Justin Hayward - Forever Autumn
12. Mumford & Sons - Forever
13. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme (100) - Forever (etc)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Petula Clarke - I'll Be Loving You Eternally
2. Slik - Forever and ever
3. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever, Amen
4. Eric Idle/Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life
5. Queen - Who wants to live forever
6. Demis Roussos - Forever and ever
7. Cleo Laine - On a clear day you can see forever
8. Oasis - Live Forever
9. Mayhem - Life Eternal
10. Bangles - Eternal flame
11. Justin Hayward - Forever Autumn
12. Mumford & Sons - Forever
13. Bob Dylan - Forever Young
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

Musical Baker's Dozen, 2021 - The Themes.

1.Weather - 2.Rivers - 3.Sun, Moon, Stars - 4.Child/ Children - 5. Blue/Blues - 6. Asia - 7. Lords & Ladies - 8. Spanish Flavour - 9. Flowers - 10. Food - 11. Wood/Trees - 12. Negatives - 13. Time 14. Birds - 15. The Sea - 16. Town & City - 17. Jewels - 18. Direction - 19. Fruit - 20. Seasons - 21. Animals - 22. Hills & Mountains - 23. Roads - 24. Numerals - 25. French flavour - 26. Girls names - 27. Days of the week - 28. Farm/ Country - 29. Parts of the Body - 30. Boys names - 31. Transport (trains and boats and planes) - 32. Swing - 33. Africa - 34. Love - 35. Halloween - 36. Mother/Father - 37. South/Latin America - 38. Boxing - 39. States of America - 40. Smoking and drinking - 41. Comedy/funny songs - 42. Any colour but blue - 43. Greetings - 44. London - 45. Dreams - 46. Buildings - 47. Bella Italia - 48. Marriage - 49. Cold - 50. Dance - 51. Walk(ing) - 52. Heart & Soul - 53. Fire - 54. You - 55. Hurt - 56. Times of Day - 57. Nonsense Refrains - 58. Riches - 59. Home - 60. Jobs / Employment - 61. Islands - 62. Nostalgia - 63. The Sky - 64. Grow(ing) - 65. Tears - 66. Surnames - 67. Shake, Twist or Jump - 68. Chemical elements - 69. abbreviations -70. (outer) Space etc. - 71. Counter-culture (hippy, protest, rebellion, etc.) - 72. Alone or Lonely - 73 art and artists - 74. World -75. Months of the year - 76. God/gods - 77. Tragedy - 78. Movies (not theme from or soundtracks) - 79. Household (goods/rooms) - 80. Writing & letters - 81. Brothers &/or Sisters - 82. Conflict - 83. Named Musical Instruments - 84 Running - 85. Hold(ing) - 86. Gloating & Boasting - 87. What do you want? - 88. late at night - 89. Memory - 90. Imperatives - 91. Crime/criminals - 92. I (at begin of title) - 93. Paradise - 94. Loss/lose/losing - 95. Things you can wear - 96. Mirrors (glass - reflections...) - 97. Gold - 98. Deceit - 99. - Together - 100. Forever


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you for playing, everyone - it's been fabulous. :tiphat:

I'm going to ask that the thread be closed now as we're running out of good themes.

I'm very happy to join in any similar games that someone may start.


----------



## Art Rock

Thread closed as requested.


----------

